# PC für ~1600 Euro



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hallo,

wollte mir hauptsächlich für GTA 5 einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und tendiere nun zu folgenden Teilen:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Macht das Sinn so? Beim Mainboard bin ich mir nicht sicher, welches ich nehmen sollte. Kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden zwischen diesen 3:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-k-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580167?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-a-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580160?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585541

Oder lohnt es sich, auf erste USB 3.1-Mainboards zu warten?

Da das Spiel ausserdem erst im Januar 2015 erscheint, wollte ich noch wissen, ob bis dann irgendwas richtig gutes noch rauskommt (GPU / CPU), oder ob man den PC bedenkenlos jetzt schon so kaufen kann.


----------



## Dota2 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hallo! 

Mal abgesehen von den Komponenten an sich, sind diese in deinem Shop recht teuer! 

Zum Thema USB: IDF: USB-3.1-Hostcontroller zum Jahreswechsel | heise online

gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mir hauptsächlich für GTA 5 einen neuen PC zusammenstellen und tendiere nun zu folgenden Teilen:
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle,  wenn du warten kannst,  Kauf im Januar 2015 ein.  Nach Weihnachten stürzen die Preise meistens ab.  Vom Setup nimm das Netzteil be quiet e10 500W,  bei digitec zwar nicht erhalten,  kannst dich aber bei toppreise.ch erkundigen.  Die SSD mit der MX100 512GB tauschen , für was brauchst du ne 1TB SSD  Von der GPU,  weshalb die EVGA? Mit 636Chf.- (500€) solltest du eher zur Gigabyte oder MSI Variante gehen. Ansonsten Top  P.s: Ist ne HDD zum Verwerten da oder weshalb ist sie in der Liste nicht vorhanden?


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Preise sind in CHF


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

Dota2 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal abgesehen von den Komponenten an sich, sind diese in deinem Shop recht teuer!
> 
> ...



du musst die Preise mit 0.8 rechnen sind in Chf.-


----------



## Dota2 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Huch, kann jedem mal passieren


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle,  wenn du warten kannst,  Kauf im Januar 2015 ein.  Nach Weihnachten stürzen die Preise meistens ab.  Vom Setup nimm das Netzteil be quiet e10 500W,  bei digitec zwar nicht erhalten,  kannst dich aber bei toppreise.ch erkundigen.  Die SSD mit der MX100 512GB tauschen , für was brauchst du ne 1TB SSD  Von der GPU,  weshalb die EVGA? Mit 636Chf.- (500€) solltest du eher zur Gigabyte oder MSI Variante gehen. Ansonsten Top  P.s: Ist ne HDD zum Verwerten da oder weshalb ist sie in der Liste nicht vorhanden?


 
Stimmt, werde wohl warten bis nach Weihnachten. Sind 500 W nicht etwas wenig? Bei der GPU sehe ich keine in diesem Preissegment, die an diese Taktraten herankommt - wieso also Gigabyte oder MSI? HDD ist vorhanden ja (ebenso ein DVD-Brenner).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Stimmt, werde wohl warten bis nach Weihnachten. Sind 500 W nicht etwas wenig? Bei der GPU sehe ich keine in diesem Preissegment, die an diese Taktraten herankommt - wieso also Gigabyte oder MSI? HDD ist vorhanden ja (ebenso ein DVD-Brenner).



Netzteil reicht locker die GPUs werden bei jeder Generation stromsparender und ausserdem ist deine Graka bei Vollast bei 250W und CPU im OC bei 150-170W. Lüfter selbst sind,  je nach Anzahl und Leistung bei 10-20W maximal und SSD und HDD 4-5W :grinsen: 200Chf. für die Taktraten,  ich rate davon ab, aber ich geb dir nur Vorschläge,  die Entscheidung liegt am Schluss bei dir.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Netzteil reicht locker die GPUs werden bei jeder Generation stromsparender und ausserdem ist deine Graka bei Vollast bei 250W und CPU im OC bei 150-170W. Lüfter selbst sind,  je nach Anzahl und Leistung bei 10-20W maximal und SSD und HDD 4-5W :grinsen: 200Chf. für die Taktraten,  ich rate davon ab, aber ich geb dir nur Vorschläge,  die Entscheidung liegt am Schluss bei dir.


 
Ok, werd mir das noch überlegen wegen Netzteil. Verbraucht denn ein Netzteil IMMER mehr Strom, auch wenn die maximale Wattleistung gar nicht gebraucht wird?

Wie kommst du auf 200 CHF für die Taktraten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ok, werd mir das noch überlegen wegen Netzteil. Verbraucht denn ein Netzteil IMMER mehr Strom, auch wenn die maximale Wattleistung gar nicht gebraucht wird?
> 
> Wie kommst du auf 200 CHF für die Taktraten?


Die Kondensatoren werden falsch belastet, was dazu führen kann das das überdimensionierte Netzteil anfälliger macht.  Ausserdem ist dein Netzteil von der Technik wieder veraltet und sollte mit dem E10 DC-DC einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und Verteilung deiner Komponenten haben, wenn du dir unsicher bist, schau die Reviews von PCGH und hier im Forum rum, alternativ googeln (Lm8 vs E10). Zu der zweiten Frage, weil die EVGA bei gleichem VRAM sich nur durch die Taktraten unterscheidet.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren werden falsch belastet, was dazu führen kann das das überdimensionierte Netzteil anfälliger macht.  Ausserdem ist dein Netzteil von der Technik wieder veraltet und sollte mit dem E10 DC-DC einen besseren Wirkungsgrad und Verteilung deiner Komponenten haben, wenn du dir unsicher bist, schau die Reviews von PCGH und hier im Forum rum, alternativ googeln (Lm8 vs E10).



ok werd ich mir mal anschauen. EDIT: habe nichts gefunden bei google zu lm8 vs e10

nochmal EDIT: ist das hier besser? https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-600w-pc-netzteil-3227023

von diesen E10-Netzteilen scheint es keines zu geben mit weniger als 600 Watt.



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Zu der zweiten Frage, weil die EVGA bei gleichem VRAM sich nur durch die Taktraten unterscheidet.



Ja, aber wo gibts denn eine GTX 980 für 200 CHF weniger?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> ok werd ich mir mal anschauen. EDIT: habe nichts gefunden bei google zu lm8 vs e10
> 
> nochmal EDIT: ist das hier besser? https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-600w-pc-netzteil-3227023
> 
> ...



Sry für diese Antwort,  aber ne GTX 970. Preisleistungstechnisch einfach besser und kann mit OC an die GTX 980 kratzen. Das Netzteil,  wenn bei Digitec E10 600W, ansonsten eine E-mail an den Support schreiben und fragen,  ob Sie denn in das Sortiment aufnehmen können. Alternativ bei pc-ostschweiz bestellen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Konfiguration ist gut,,  die Grafikkarte eventuell die Gigabyte oder MSI
Vielleicht noch dieses Netzteil https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-550w-pc-netzteil-329370


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok danke.

Beim Mainboard bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher, welches  am besten ist:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-k-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580167?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-a-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580160?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585541

@Dreiradsimulator: warum msi oder gigabyte?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen.

Die MSI ist sehr leise. Leider aber unter Spulenfiepen.
Die Gigabyte hat die größten Reserven.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das Gigabyte nehmen.
> 
> Die MSI ist sehr leise. Leider aber unter Spulenfiepen.
> Die Gigabyte hat die größten Reserven.


 
Habe weder eine MSI noch eine Gigabyte GTX 980 gesehen, die in diesem Preissegment an die Taktraten der EVGA rankommt. Habe lieber mehr Leistung, auch wenn sie dafür evtl nicht ganz so leise ist (was ich nicht weiss).


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Werkstaktraten sind nett aber wenn die nicht gehalten werden können sind sie nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Werkstaktraten sind nett aber wenn die nicht gehalten werden können sind sie nicht das Papier wert auf dem sie stehen.


 
Kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus, aber wieso sollten die Taktraten nicht gehalten werden können? Und wie kommst du darauf, dass das bei der EVGA der Fall sein wird?


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß aber dass bei den Boosten Takten eine Menge getrickst wird.
Da musst du mal einen Test abwarten der EVGA ob sie wirklich das Wert ist was der Werbeflyer verspricht.
Ich habe bisher nur gelesen dass der Kühler der EVGA nicht so der Hit sein soll.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Welches Mainboard ist am besten:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-k-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580167?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/asus-z97-a-lga-1150-z97-atx-motherboard-2580160?tagIds=76
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-ga-z97x-gaming-5-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585541


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das Gigabyte bietet alles was du brauchst.
Hatte ich in Post 15 schon gesagt.


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Danke, gibts hierfür eine Begründung? Auch andere Meinungen sind willkommen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Schau dir die Ausstattungen an.
Das Gigabyte bietet viel für den Preis. Bei Asus bezahlst du auch immer noch den Namen.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Was hälst du sonst von den folgenden zwei Mainboards für dein System von Gigabyte?

Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 97 Euro
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 113 Euro

Warum wählst du denn bitte DDR3 Riegel mit 1600 MHz, wenn du auch 2400 MHz nehmen könntest für weniger Geld?

Zum Beispiel G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 146 Euro


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Was hälst du sonst von den folgenden zwei Mainboards für dein System von Gigabyte?
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z97-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 97 Euro
> Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 113 Euro
> ...



Vergiss nicht das die Preise von der Schweiz sind aka die Preise mit dem Eurokurs rechnen  (*0.8faktor)


----------



## jbjbjb (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



The_Dragon schrieb:


> Warum wählst du denn bitte DDR3 Riegel mit 1600 MHz, wenn du auch 2400 MHz nehmen könntest für weniger Geld?
> 
> Zum Beispiel G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ~ 146 Euro


 
CHF.

Zu den Mainboards kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ohh ok, dass habe ich wohl übersehen. Sry, mein Fehler.


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ist 1600 MHZ RAM denn spürbar langsamer? Also würde sich besserer RAM lohnen, und wie würde sich der Unterschied überhaupt äussern? Schnellere Ladezeiten? Oder mehr FPS in Games?

EDIT: Diese Arbeitsspeicher sind recht günstig: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...133-ddr3-2000-dimm-240-arbeitsspeicher-320274

und haben 2133 MHZ. Beim Mainboard (https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-lga-1150-z97-atx-mainboard-2585541?tagIds=76) steht aber beim RAM "Arbeitsspeicher Chip	DDR3-1333 , DDR3-1600", nichts von 2133. Allerdings steht auch "Max. RAM OC 3200 MHz". Würde dieser Arbeitsspeicher denn nun funktionieren mit dem Mainboard? Und wenn ja, ist es überhaupt ein spürbarer Unterschied zum 1600 MHZ-RAM?


----------



## Softy (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Da bei den allermeisten Spielen die Grafikkarte limitiert, bringt schnellerer RAM keine spürbaren Vorteile.

8GB RAM reichen schon gut aus, wenn es 16 GB sein sollen, wären 2x8GB Module sinnvoller, 4 Module belasten nur unnötig den IMC in der CPU.


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, dann werde ich wohl beim 1600 MHZ-RAM (2x8 GB) bleiben, bin aber dennoch offen für andere Meinungen.

Eine andere Frage noch, was wäre wohl besser hier - zwei GTX 970 oder eine GTX 980? Theoretisch sollten zwei GTX 970 ja mehr Leistung bringen, oder? Wie sieht es aber in der Praxis aus mit SLI? Gibt es hier noch viele Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit Spielen? Ich habe auch gehört, dass SLI häufig zu Mikrorucklern führt, ist dies immernoch der Fall? Vom Preis her sind beide Lösungen ungefähr gleich teuer (zwei GTX 970 minimal teurer).


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Willst du denn stärker OCen oder eher nicht?

Den angesprochenen Speicher gibt es bei dir auch https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...00-dimm-240-arbeitsspeicher-2752820?tagIds=76

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich einfach ne gute GTX 970 nehmen und OCen, wenn die dann nicht mehr ausreichend ist kannst dir ne neue kaufen und hast die Multi GPU Probleme nicht und auch konstant die Leistung.

In welcher Auflösung willst du denn zocken?


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OCen würd ich schon, wenn es mal knapp wird mit der Leistung (und das überhaupt möglich ist). 

Ich weiss, dass es den RAM gibt, aber weiss nicht, ob es sich lohnt, so viel mehr auszugeben als für den 1600 MHZ RAM.

Würde gerne in 2560x1440 spielen, von daher wird eine 970 schon eher knapp. Gibt es denn immernoch SLI-Probleme, oder war das nur früher so?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Kauf dir flotten RAM, das ist absolut obligatorisch.

Zwei 970 sind schon nicht schlecht, schau ob du zwei im Referenz-Design bekommst.

Die Probleme bei Dual-GPU sind heute grösstenteils beseitigt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

hohe Auflösung und hohe Settings, ja wird knapp mit 1440p. 2x GTX 970 von Gigabyte oder Hercules und es sollte locker gehen  Netzteil nicht vergessen richtig zu dimensionieren


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-750w-pc-netzteil-329391

Oder das 650W, 550W mit OC halte ich für nicht sicher genug - 550W soll da es mehr leistet als drauf steht reichen aber würde ich nicht empfehlen.

Das P10 ist die Premium Reihe von Be Quiet und noch etwas besser als das E10.

Wenn du SLI holst würde ich auch den 2400er Speicher holen da du dann viel häufiger auch im CPU Limit bist.

Hier mal zum lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...arbeitsspeicher-thread-inkl-langzeittest.html


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-750w-pc-netzteil-329391
> 
> Oder das 650W, 550W mit OC halte ich für nicht sicher genug - 550W soll da es mehr leistet als drauf steht reichen aber würde ich nicht empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Dann würde ich wohl zweimal die EVGA GTX 970 nehmen (https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/evga-gtx-970-ftw-acx-20-gm204-4gb-grafikkarte-2763048), das ist momentan die 970 mit den besten Taktraten und hat auch bei einem anandtech Review gut abgeschnitten (AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Review: Featuring EVGA). Beim RAM würde ich dann wohl 2133er nehmen, bin nun aber nicht sicher was bei deinem gelinkten Artikel "Vorsicht, einige Module sind single Ranked!" bedeutet. Was ist bei diesen beiden der Unterschied und ist hier einer davon "single ranked"?:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/hyperx-beast-2x-8gb-ddr3-2133-dimm-240-arbeitsspeicher-375296
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...gb-ddr3-2133-dimm-240-arbeitsspeicher-2742420

kann man hier den günstigeren nehmen?


Beim Netzteil bin ich jetzt nicht sicher. Was ist denn der grosse Unterschied zwischen E10 und P10? Und würde es hier knapp werden mit dem E10 600 Watt? Besser das 700 Watt nehmen?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Shice auf die Taktraten, ich würde dir dieses Monster empfehlen : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra 

Netzteil würde ich für 2 x GTX970 dieses nehmen : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Hardware von Rosi nehmen, und dann den RAM hier nehmen: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn 16Gb gebraucht werden: G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Shice auf die Taktraten, ich würde dir dieses Monster empfehlen : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra
> 
> Netzteil würde ich für 2 x GTX970 dieses nehmen : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W



Die Air boss soll recht laut sein im Idle da der kleine Lüfter immer auf 100% dreht.

Bin am überlegen ob ich die bestellte Karte trotzdem Teste oder direkt storniere...


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Die Air boss soll recht laut sein im Idle da der kleine Lüfter immer auf 100% dreht.
> Bin am überlegen ob ich die bestellte Karte trotzdem Teste oder direkt storniere...


 
Kann man doch sicher ohne Probleme über Lüftersteuerung beheben


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Nicht über die Karte selbst über ne externe vll

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=357268


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Shice auf die Taktraten, ich würde dir dieses Monster empfehlen : Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra
> 
> Netzteil würde ich für 2 x GTX970 dieses nehmen : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 750W


 
Wieso scheiss auf die Taktraten? Was spricht für diese Karte, gegenüber der EVGA?

Der RAM von Trident ist echt günstig für 2400er, werde den wohl nehmen. Momentan sieht die Zusammenstellung so aus:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Von der GTX 970 wie gesagt 2. Beim Netzteil bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich dieses E10 nehmen soll, oder ein P10 - was ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Inno geht mit dem Takt durch die Decke da der Kühler überlegen ist.

Das P10 ist High End. Das E10 Mittelklasse.


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Inno geht mit dem Takt durch die Decke da der Kühler überlegen ist.
> 
> Das P10 ist High End. Das E10 Mittelklasse.


 
Ok, ich hab halt immer das Gefühl, man ist mit einer von Werk aus OC'd Karte schonmal auf der sicheren Seite. Würdest du also sagen, dass man mit der Inno definitiv mindestens den Takt der EVGA erreichen kann?

Zum Netzteil: Ja, aber was macht denn Highend bei einem Netzteil aus? Der Preisunterschied ist gross. Im Prinzip muss das Ding ja nur die Teile mit Strom versorgen. Wo stellt man hier in der Praxis tatsächlich einen Unterschied fest?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Guck dir doch mal den Kühler der EVGA und den Kühler der Inno an.
Wie will die EVGA mit dem Kühler den hohen Takt halten? Das geht gar nicht.
Für mich ist die EVGA ein Blender. Mehr nicht. War früher auch so.
Da versprechen die hohe Taktfrequenzen und dann können die nur die ersten 30 Sekunden gehalten werden weil der Chip danach zu heiß wird und herunter taktet.
EVGA Grafikkarten sind nur für Benchmarks zu gebrauchen. Für einen Benchmark Durchlauf halten sie den Takt. Beim Spielen brechen sie ein.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Oktober 2014)

Hier kannst dich etwas einlesen http://www.computerbase.de/2014-09/be-quiet-straight-power-10-500-watt-im-test/

Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß beide sind gut das P10 ist einfach überall noch besser und liefert etwas stabilere Spannungen.

Den CPU Kühler würde ich noch tauschen für OC.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Inno macht ohne Murren 1400MHz Takt mit.
Ob die EVGA da gegenhalten kann weiß ich nicht.

Obwohl ich immer noch die Gigabyte nehmen würde. Die taktet ebenfalls sehr hoch und ist nicht so proll wie die Inno.


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir doch mal den Kühler der EVGA und den Kühler der Inno an.
> Wie will die EVGA mit dem Kühler den hohen Takt halten? Das geht gar nicht.
> Für mich ist die EVGA ein Blender. Mehr nicht. War früher auch so.
> Da versprechen die hohe Taktfrequenzen und dann können die nur die ersten 30 Sekunden gehalten werden weil der Chip danach zu heiß wird und herunter taktet.
> EVGA Grafikkarten sind nur für Benchmarks zu gebrauchen. Für einen Benchmark Durchlauf halten sie den Takt. Beim Spielen brechen sie ein.


 
Hier im Temperaturtest (AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Review: Featuring EVGA) steht, dass die EVGA nicht über 63°C kommt, was 20°C unter der Throttling-Temperatur ist. Die Kühlungsleistung wird sogar gelobt, als Negativpunkt wird der Lärm aufgeführt, der wohl eher Mittelmass ist:

"EVGA’s amazing cooling performance is undercut by their middle of the road noise performance, which although is still very good in light of GTX 970’s overall gaming performance, it is not as good as what we have seen other open air coolers do in the past."

Es steht auch, dass die Karte für OC gut geeignet ist:

"With this much cooling headroom to work with the ACX 2.0 cooler is going hold up very well for users who want to overvolt on air."

Das ist ein objektives Review. Wenn ich jetzt einen objektiven Test zur Gigabyte oder Inno, oder welche auch immer sehe, in der man sieht, dass diese tatsächlich besser ist als die EVGA, dann würde ich diese nehmen. Mir ist es im Prinzip völlig egal, von welcher Marke die Karte ist, ich will einfach die beste Leistung fürs Geld.

Beim Netzteil werde ich wohl beim E10 bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wenn du die maximale Leistung für das Geld willst würde ich die Inno oder die Zotac AMP Extreme Edition nehmen.
Die Zotac soll wohl 1400MHz Standard erreichen ohne großartig was verändern zu müssen.


----------



## jbjbjb (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Gibt es einen guten Vergleich zwischen den verschiedenen Herstellern für die 970? Irgendwie ist das alles recht verwirrend, da jeder eine andere Marke vorschlägt. 

Und wäre ein besserer CPU-Kühler ratsam? Gibts ausserdem noch mehr Meinungen zu SLI in Bezug auf mögliche Treiberprobleme und Mikroruckler etc?


----------



## jkox11 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wie sieht deine Konfi momentan aus? 

Die G1 von Gigabyte hat momentan in der P/L die Nase vorn, das haben wir dir bereits gesagt. Mit 3 Lüftern kannst du die problemlos auf 1500Mhz takten, dabei ist sie recht leise und günstig. 

Viele MSI-GPU's haben momentan Spulenfiepen, ob es wegen der Marke zu tun, keine Ahnung... 
Die ASUS GPU's sind auch sehr leise, trotzdem nicht so leistungsvoll als die G1. 

Die Inno ist top, kostet aber auch 50 Öcken mehr als die G1.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Wie sieht deine Konfi momentan aus?
> 
> Die G1 von Gigabyte hat momentan in der P/L die Nase vorn, das haben wir dir bereits gesagt. Mit 3 Lüftern kannst du die problemlos auf 1500Mhz takten, dabei ist sie recht leise und günstig.



Mir wurde dasselbe gesagt für Inno, Zotac AMP Extreme Edition, Asus, MSI und eben Gigabyte. Die EVGA hat den höchsten Werktakt, aber anscheinend sind hier viele Leute der Meinung, die anderen Karten hätten bessere Kühlung. Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche ich nehmen soll, da ich nicht weiss, wieviel hier einfach persönliche Meinungen sind, im Sinne von "ich mag MSI/Gigabyte/wasauchimmer, und der Rest ist sowieso schlechter als das", und wieviel tatsächlich von Reviews abgeleitet wurde. Gibts keinen Vergleichstest zwischen den ganzen Marken? Ich hab leider nichts gefunden.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Momentan gibt´s kaum Tests.

Von fast jeder MSI habe ich von lautem Spulenfiepen gelesen.

Nimm eine Gigabyte, ist eine der allerstärksten mit einem sehr starken Kühler.


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Mir wurde dasselbe gesagt für Inno, Zotac AMP Extreme Edition, Asus, MSI und eben Gigabyte. Die EVGA hat den höchsten Werktakt, aber anscheinend sind hier viele Leute der Meinung, die anderen Karten hätten bessere Kühlung. Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche ich nehmen soll, da ich nicht weiss, wieviel hier einfach persönliche Meinungen sind, im Sinne von "ich mag MSI/Gigabyte/wasauchimmer, und der Rest ist sowieso schlechter als das", und wieviel tatsächlich von Reviews abgeleitet wurde. Gibts keinen Vergleichstest zwischen den ganzen Marken? Ich hab leider nichts gefunden.


 
Ich rede ja auch vom Gesamtpaket.
Ich bestreite nicht das Potenzial der Inno, sondern deren Preis und Lautstärke.
Daselbe mit der ASUS, welche sehr leise ist, die halt aber nicht solche OC-Reserven wie die G1 oder Inno (wobei oft die Chip-Güte eine Rolle spielt) hat.
Die Probleme mit der MSI ist ein Fakt.

Werktakt ist sowieso nicht ausschlaggebend. Du weisst nie wie die Karte eingestellt ist und ob die bei Spielen den Takt durchhält. Dass die EVGA schon in der Vergangenheit Mist gebaut hat, wurde von Tresh ja bereits erwähnt.

Ich habe viele Tests gelesen von den verschiedenen Markenhersteller und das ist halt der Fazit. Das hat nix mit persönlicher Meinung zu tun.

Lese einfach selbst mal einige durch und entscheide dann selbst.

Jedenfalls bekamst du jetzt schon drei Empfehlungen für die Gigabyte.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das einzige schlechte bei der Gigabyte G1 970 ist halt, das die Idle Lautstärke nicht die beste ist aber wirklich laut natürlich trotzdem nicht.
Die Länge sollte beim Neukauf eigentlich egal sein da man ein passendes Gehäuse kaufen kann.

Die beste Karte ist aktuell wohl die MSI vom Gesamtpaket wenn man eine ohne Spulenfiepen hat.

Die Galax EXOC 970 soll auch nicht schlecht sein aber ist leider im Preis gestiegen auch auf 350€ der würde ich aktuell ne Chance geben da Sie evtl auch verfügbar ist bald bei Mindfactory deswegen wohl auch der Preisanstieg.

Die Air Boss (meine sollte heute verschickt werden) soll ne extrem gute Kühlung haben die aber nicht wirklich leise ist zumindest im Idle - unter Last lässt es sich wohl so einstellen das man kaum mehr hört als im Idle da der Kühler wirklich krass ist, dafür soll das OC Potenzial durchs Powertarget beschränkt sein - bin mal gespannt wie sie sich bei mir schlägt aber immerhin ist se lieferbar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Mir wurde dasselbe gesagt für Inno, Zotac AMP Extreme Edition, Asus, MSI und eben Gigabyte. Die EVGA hat den höchsten Werktakt, aber anscheinend sind hier viele Leute der Meinung, die anderen Karten hätten bessere Kühlung. Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche ich nehmen soll, da ich nicht weiss, wieviel hier einfach persönliche Meinungen sind, im Sinne von "ich mag MSI/Gigabyte/wasauchimmer, und der Rest ist sowieso schlechter als das", und wieviel tatsächlich von Reviews abgeleitet wurde. Gibts keinen Vergleichstest zwischen den ganzen Marken? Ich hab leider nichts gefunden.



Sry,  aber du gehst auch subjektiv/objektiv auf die EVGA,  auch wenn sie auf dem Papier die höchsten Taktrate besitzt, geht sie nach 30s flötten durch die zu stark getaktete Frequenz wieder herunter. Die Inno kann durch die 4Lüfter (korrigiert mich falls falsch) dies gut unterbinden. Ausserdem machst du es dir nur schlimmer,  ging mir gleich mit den Kits. Man hat am Schluss mehr Fragen als Antworten.  Greetz P.  Geh jetzt mal Arbeiten,  bis am Abend


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Gigabyte ist am stärksten uns hat fast den besten Kühler.  Die Inno ist auch gut allerdings hässlich und nicht leise wegen dem Minimini Lüfter für die Spawas(??)


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte ist am stärksten uns hat fast den besten Kühler.  Die Inno ist auch gut allerdings hässlich und nicht leise wegen dem Minimini Lüfter für die Spawas(??)



Auch die normalen Lüfter haben ne recht hohe Minimaldrehzahl ähnlich wie die Gigabyte G1 970.
Der kleine Lüfter der Inno läuft immer auf 100%, bin mal gespannt was ich selbst berichten kann meine wird heute verschickt.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OK also momentan tendier ich zur Gigabyte 970, da man sie anscheinend recht hoch overclocken kann. Das wäre dann diese hier: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/gigabyte-gtx-970-gaming-4gd-gm204-4gb-grafikkarte-2759793

Gibt es andere, mit denen man noch mehr Leistung rausbekommen würde? Für mich steht Leistung an erster Stelle. Natürlich sollte sie auch nicht direkt extrem viel teurer sein, aber ich würde auf jeden Fall etwas mehr bezahlen, wenn es dafür auch gut mehr Leistung gibt.

Wegen SLI bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob die alten Probleme immernoch bestehen: Gibt es immernoch Mikroruckler und andere Probleme mit Games, oder ist dies weitgehend behoben mittlerweile? Würdet ihr mir zwei 970er im SLI-Betrieb empfehlen?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Gigabyte G1 Gaming ist klasse kannst auch 2 nehmen wenn du willst bzw die Leistung nutzen kannst.

Mikroruckler gibt es immernoch und es gibt auch Spiele die gar nicht profitieren oder nur wenig.

Grundsätzlich sind 2 970 aber sinnvoll.

Die G1 ist eine der besten Karten und lässt sich gut OCen wenn für dich hauptsächlich Leistung zählt klar die G1 da alle anderen höchstens etwas besser sind dafür teurer.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte G1 Gaming ist klasse kannst auch 2 nehmen wenn du willst bzw die Leistung nutzen kannst.
> 
> Mikroruckler gibt es immernoch und es gibt auch Spiele die gar nicht profitieren oder nur wenig.
> 
> ...


 
Hm das wollte ich jetzt eig nicht hören. Wenn es die Mikroruckler immernoch gibt, bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher jetzt, ob ich SLI will. Denke, dass mich das extrem stören würde. Dann würd ich wohl eher eine gute Single-GPU nehmen.


----------



## Icedaft (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dann böte sich eine GTX980 an: PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 980 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Da würde Ich auch die G1 nehmen da diese im Vergleich zur 970 auch im Idle leiser sein soll von daher ideal.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Momentan denke ich, dass ich einfach eine GTX 970 nehme und beim RAM dennoch bei 2400 MHZ bleibe, falls ich doch mal noch eine zweite Grafikkarte kaufen sollte. Der Preisunterschied beim RAM ist jetzt in absoluten Zahlen gesehen nicht riesig, und falls ich mich für eine zweite Graka entscheide, würd ich es wohl bereuen, wenn ich nur den 1600er RAM gekauft hätte.

Der Leistungsunterschied von der 970 zur 980 rechtfertigt die Preisdifferenz einfach nicht, in meinen Augen. Die 970 kommt (gerade mit OC) extrem nah an die Leistung der 980. Das einzige, was ich noch rausfinden muss, ist aus welcher 970 man am meisten Leistung herausholen kann. Es gibt so viele verschiedene Modelle, dass ich immer verwirrter bin, je mehr ich mich versuche zu informieren.

Beim Netzteil bin ich auch nicht sicher, was ich machen soll. Da ich ja unter Umständen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine zweite 970 kaufe, sollte ich wohl Reserven haben. Wäre es sehr schlecht für das System, wenn ich jetzt einfach ein 700 Watt-Netzteil hol und dieses dann mit nur einer 970 betreibe? Preislich ist das Netzteil kaum teurer, als Modelle mit weniger Watt. 

Also Kurzfassung:
- Netzteil mit 700 Watt ok, auch wenn ich bei nur einer Grafikkarte bleibe?
- Aus welcher GTX 970 lässt sich am meisten Leistung herausholen?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Nein. Niemals ein Netzteil mit mehr Watt kaufen als man braucht. (Effizienz geht da in den **** wenn man das nur zu 40% oder so auslastet)

Das beste OC wirste wohl mit der Gigabyte G1 Gaming haben.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (14. Oktober 2014)

Netzteil hast du mit 500 Watt noch grosse Übertakten- Reserven.  Bei SLI dann eben 700-750 Watt


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

DerBoeseWicht schrieb:


> Nein. Niemals ein Netzteil mit mehr Watt kaufen als man braucht. (Effizienz geht da in den **** wenn man das nur zu 40% oder so auslastet)
> 
> Das beste OC wirste wohl mit der Gigabyte G1 Gaming haben.



Das stimmt nicht, nur unter 20% also im Idle ist der Stromverbrauch etwas höher da man bei ca. 50W dann beim 700W ne schlechtere Effizienz hat als bei 500W

Nachträglich SLI würde ich nicht machen wenn überhaupt direkt ansonsten lieber früher ne neue Karte und alte Verkaufen


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, nur unter 20% also im Idle ist der Stromverbrauch etwas höher da man bei ca. 50W dann beim 700W ne schlechtere Effizienz hat als bei 500W
> 
> Nachträglich SLI würde ich nicht machen wenn überhaupt direkt ansonsten lieber früher ne neue Karte und alte Verkaufen


 
Würde es sich auch nicht lohnen, direkt ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil zu nehmen, um es in ein paar Jahren in einem neuen PC wieder zu verwenden, der etwas mehr Watt benötigt? Oder geht die Entwicklung auch bei den Netzteilen zu schnell voran für sowas? Ansonsten nehm ich wohl einfach eins mit 500 Watt.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Würde es sich auch nicht lohnen, direkt ein etwas stärkeres Netzteil zu nehmen, um es in ein paar Jahren in einem neuen PC wieder zu verwenden, der etwas mehr Watt benötigt? Oder geht die Entwicklung auch bei den Netzteilen zu schnell voran für sowas? Ansonsten nehm ich wohl einfach eins mit 500 Watt.


 
Nach 5 Jahren sollte man generell immer das Netzteil tauschen. Egal ob es noch läuft oder nicht.
Deine Autoreifen drehen sich auch noch ohne Profil


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht, nur unter 20% also im Idle ist der Stromverbrauch etwas höher da man bei ca. 50W dann beim 700W ne schlechtere Effizienz hat als bei 500W


 
Das mit der besseren Effizienz ist angesichts der Gold Netzteil auch nicht so entscheidend.
Wichtiger ist immer noch dass das stärkere Netzteil schlichtweg mehr Geld kostet. Du also unnötig Geld ausgibst.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also wenn die Energieeffizienz nicht so enorm unterschiedlich ist, werde ich wohl doch das 700 Watt-Netzteil nehmen und wäre dann auf der sicheren Seite, sollte ich eine zweite 970 kaufen. Korrigiert mich, wenn das völliger Quatsch ist.

Werde auch doch noch eine normale Festplatte kaufen, statt meine alte wiederzuverwenden. Gibts hier etwas zu beachten? Sind 7200 rpm genug? Dann würde ich wohl diese hier nehmen: https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/wd-red-4000gb-35-nas-festplatte-634541


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit der besseren Effizienz ist angesichts der Gold Netzteil auch nicht so entscheidend.
> Wichtiger ist immer noch dass das stärkere Netzteil schlichtweg mehr Geld kostet. Du also unnötig Geld ausgibst.



Ich sage es mal so im speziellen Fall des Be Quiet E10 ist der Preisunterschied (500-700/800W) recht gering im Gegensatz zu anderen Netzteilen, aber wenn man jetzt direkt das Antec xy 850W für ca. 200€ einbaut statt nem E10 500W um dann evtl mal 2 Grafikkarte und die evtl mögliche PhysX Karte zu verbauen dann ist das ne ganz andere Größenordnung vom Preis her.

@TE du musst halt jetzt abwägen wie wahrscheinlich dir die Leistung nicht reicht bzw deine Ansprüche sind und ob du damit leben kannst 20-30€ + geringe Mehrkosten im Strom durch minimal höheren Idle Verbrauch in Kauf zu nehmen falls du dir kein SLI holst.

Die WD Red ist gut und hat als eine der wenigen HDDs noch 3 Jahre Garantie.
Alternativ wäre eine Seagate Barracuda zu nennen habe ich selbst problemlos laufen ist wohl etwas schneller und günstiger dafür nur 2 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das ist völlig quatsch denn das 700 Watt Netzteil kostet mehr.
Du gibst mehr Geld aus für eine Sache die du sowieso nicht machen wirst.
Nächstes Jahr kommt Big Maxwell auf den Markt. Dann ist die 970 praktisch Altmetall.
Du ersetzt dann die 970 mit der neuen Karte und gut.



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich sage es mal so im speziellen Fall des Be Quiet E10 ist der Preisunterschied (500-700/800W) recht gering im Gegensatz zu anderen Netzteilen, aber wenn man jetzt direkt das Antec xy 850W für ca. 200€ einbaut statt nem E10 500W um dann evtl mal 2 Grafikkarte und die evtl mögliche PhysX Karte zu verbauen dann ist das ne ganz andere Größenordnung vom Preis her.



Für SLI würde ich immer High End nehmen und das E10 ist nicht High End.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist völlig quatsch denn das 700 Watt Netzteil kostet mehr.
> Du gibst mehr Geld aus für eine Sache die du sowieso nicht machen wirst.
> Nächstes Jahr kommt Big Maxwell auf den Markt. Dann ist die 970 praktisch Altmetall.
> Du ersetzt dann die 970 mit der neuen Karte und gut.
> ...



Irgendwie wird ständig was anderes gesagt mal ist das E10 gut genug für 2 970 mal nicht.

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch der Meinung gleich SLI oder gar nicht aber der TE will in WQHD spielen da könnte es mit einer 970 in manchen Spielen knapp werden vor allem in Zukunft und in paar Monaten die Karte schon wieder raus weiß Ich nicht ob es sinnvoll ist.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist völlig quatsch denn das 700 Watt Netzteil kostet mehr.
> Du gibst mehr Geld aus für eine Sache die du sowieso nicht machen wirst.
> Nächstes Jahr kommt Big Maxwell auf den Markt. Dann ist die 970 praktisch Altmetall.
> Du ersetzt dann die 970 mit der neuen Karte und gut.
> ...


 
Ich sehe gerade in deiner Sig, dass du selber SLI benutzt. Findest du die Probleme nachvollziehbar, bezüglich Mikrorucklern? Würdest du SLI weiterempfehlen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird ständig was anderes gesagt mal ist das E10 gut genug für 2 970 mal nicht.



Es reicht für SLI aber wenn du einen Haufen Geld für Grafikkarten ausgibst sollte auch noch etwas übrig sein um ein sehr gutes Netzteil dafür zu kaufen.
Das E10 ist eben Mittelklasse. Aus Marketing Gründen gibt es auch Modelle mit höheren Watt Zahlen.




jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade in deiner Sig, dass du selber SLI benutzt. Findest du die Probleme nachvollziehbar, bezüglich Mikrorucklern? Würdest du SLI weiterempfehlen oder eher nicht?


 
Wenn eine Karte nicht mehr reicht für das was du willst bist du gezwungen SLI oder CF zu machen.
Reicht aber eine Karte aus dann bleib auch bei einer Karte.
SLI bietet zwar mehr Leistung auf dem Papier aber die Nachteile sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Jo falls ich ein Dual GPU System kaufen würde wäre es auch das P10 oder ein vergleichbar gutes.

@TE was sind denn deine Anforderungen willst du jetzt und in naher Zukunft in WQHD und alles max Spielen oder gehen auch mal reduzierte Details und WQHD?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich muss mir mal das E10 mit 500/600/700/800 Watt anschauen.
Sieht für mich so aus dass die Modelle einfach nur hochgelabelt wurden.

Das 800er E10 Modell hat 20/20/24/24 Ampere auf Rail 1-4.
Das 750er P10 hat 25/25/30/30 Ampere auf Rail 1-4.
Das sind völlig andere Dimensionen.
Selbst das P10 mit 550 Watt hat mehr Feuer unterm Arsch als das E10 mit 700 Watt.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, also ich nehme dann wohl eine 970 und vielleicht ein 550-600 Watt Netzteil. Auch beim RAM lohnt sich wohl der 2400er nicht, wenn es nur eine GPU ist? Da würd ich dann wohl auch 1600er nehmen (ausser RAM ist so langlebig, dass man den auch locker noch in den nächsten oder sogar übernächsten PC einbauen könnte - aber das ist wohl nicht so?)

Ansonsten würde das ganze dann so aussehen:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

2400er RAM kostet nur wenig mehr als 1600er RAM. Den 2400er kannst du dir daher gönnen.
Nimm lieber einen stärkeren Kühler für den i7. Brocken 2 oder so.
Und das 500 Watt Modell reicht.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Oder den EKL Himalaya 2, der ist echt günstig geworden


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Oder den K2 Nachfolger.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Den Everest?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Jo 500W reichen wenn du ein besseres willst nehm das Be Quiet P10 550W.

Als CPU Kühler wäre dieser hier gut auch für OC:
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...pro-3-135mm-cpu-kuehler-2435323?tagIds=76-526

Gehäuse muss dir klar sein das du den oberen Käfig für die HDDs nicht nutzen kannst da Karte zu lang.

Als SSD gibt es auch in 256GB https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/crucial-mx100-512gb-25-ssd-2585053 

RAM würde ich auch 2400 nehmen da geringer Preisunterschied


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Den Everest?


 
Den K9. 
Da kommt ein Köter und strullert alles kühl.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Alles klar, danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Habs jetzt nochmal überarbeitet.

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Beim Netzteil hab ich jetzt hier ein richtiges Budget-Teil drin. Hab ein Review gelesen und es hat performancetechnisch dennoch gut abgeschnitten und hat ein Gold-Zertifikat. Dennoch nicht empfehlenswert für meine Zusammenstellung? Ich könnte natürlich ein E10 oder P10 nehmen, aber kann mir jemand ganz klar den praktischen Vorteil davon erklären? Mein System wird ja nun nichts aussergewöhnliches mit SLI oder sonstwas.

Bei den CPU-Kühlern ist der Brocken genau gleich teuer wie mein be quiet Shadowrock Slim, den ich vorher drin hatte. Sicher, dass der Brocken besser ist? Und gibt es in der Auswahl eventuell noch eine gänzlich bessere Wahl?

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/producttype/cpu-kuehler-29?tagIds=76-526

Weiter oben wurde der Dark Rock Pro 3 empfohlen. Den gleichen Preis hat der Cooler Master V8 GTS. Welcher wär wohl besser?

EDIT: Bei der SSD bleib ich wohl bei der 1TB, da die zukunftssicherer scheint von der Grösse und ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass sich im Bereich SSD leistungsmässig viel tun wird in den nächsten Jahren (gehe davon aus, dass ich die SSD locker auch noch in den nächsten PC einbauen kann)

Nochmal EDIT: @nuvirus: Wie meinst du das genau? Lässt sich eine SSD und eine normale HDD einbauen?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das Corsair ist technisch schlechter als das E10. Vor allem der Lüfter ist mies. Der geht dir nach 6 Monaten kaputt und dann klappert das Teil. Der Lüfter im E10 ist deutlich hochwertiger und langlebiger.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den K9.
> Da kommt ein Köter und strullert alles kühl.


 
Solche Witze kannst Du eigentlich nur noch in Deinem Senioren-Forum bringen  

@topic
Ja, der Brocken 2 ist schon besser als der Shadowrock Slim. Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist (trotz der beschissenen Montage) in jedem Fall dem Cooler Master V8 vorzuziehen.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Du hast dann noch Platz für 3 oder 4 HDDs den unteren Teil des Käfigs halt.

Die SSD kannst sogar hinter dem Mainboard Tray anbringen.

Bei SSD wäre dann eine Crucial M550 1TB besser als die Samsung musst mal schauen ob du die auftreiben kannst.

Der Brocken ist nen guter Kühler aber auch knapp wenn man OCen möchte.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OK, so langsam kommen wir der Sache glaub ich näher.

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Von den E10-Netzteilen im Shop war das hier das mit den wenigsten Watt (600). Ist der Aufpreis des Dark Rock Pro 3 gegenüber Brocken 2 gerechtfertigt / falls ja, ist der Leistungszuwachs überhaupt sinnvoll für mein System?

Auch die Sache mit der Grafikkartenwahl muss ich nochmal kurz hervorbringen, bevor ich das so bestelle: Sind hier alle der Meinung, dass die Gigabyte 970 die meisten Leistungsreserven hat (mit OC und dem Standardkühler)?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ja. das 500er Modell ist gar nicht verfügbar. Komisch.
Dann nimmst du das 600er Modell.
Achte aber darauf dass du die Grafikkarte über beide Rails anschließt und nicht nur über eine.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, ich schreib es nochmal hier, da es auf der letzten Seite glaub ich etwas unterging.

So sieht es momentan aus:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Von den E10-Netzteilen im Shop war das hier das mit den wenigsten Watt (600). Ist der Aufpreis des Dark Rock Pro 3 gegenüber Brocken 2 gerechtfertigt / falls ja, ist der Leistungszuwachs überhaupt sinnvoll für mein System?

Auch die Sache mit der Grafikkartenwahl muss ich nochmal kurz hervorbringen, bevor ich das so bestelle: Hat von den 970er GPUs die Gigabyte die meisten Leistungsreserven (mit OC und dem Standardkühler)?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ok, ich schreib es nochmal hier, da es auf der letzten Seite glaub ich etwas unterging.
> 
> So sieht es momentan aus:
> 
> ...



Meine Güte jbjbjb,  frag digitec per mail ob sie das E10 500W in das Sortiment nehmen können,  habe das gleiche mit der NZXT H440 Black/Orange gemacht. 1600er Kit von Crucial oder hyperX je nach CPU Kühler und SSD wegen 500GB nochmals 180Chf.- Nächstes Jahr kommen schon die preis erschwinglichen m.2 Sticks die dein Gigabyte Mainboard bereits unterstützt.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jepp, die neuen Chefs von Digitec bieten anscheinend einen sehr guten Service


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Meine Güte jbjbjb,  frag digitec per mail ob sie das E10 500W in das Sortiment nehmen können,  habe das gleiche mit der NZXT H440 Black/Orange gemacht. 1600er Kit von Crucial oder hyperX je nach CPU Kühler und SSD wegen 500GB nochmals 180Chf.- Nächstes Jahr kommen schon die preis erschwinglichen m.2 Sticks die dein Gigabyte Mainboard bereits unterstützt.


 
Ok, das mit den m2 Sticks war mir nicht bewusst. Werde wohl bei der SSD die 500 GB Version nehmen dann.

Beim CPU-Kühler werd ich wohl statt dem Dark Rock Pro 3 das Noctua NH-D14 (https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/noctua-nh-d14-120mm-cpu-kuehler-227928?tagIds=76-526) nehmen. Im Test (Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3) schnitt es eigentlich meistens besser ab.

Die Frage wegen der Grafikkartenwahl besteht aber noch: Aus welcher 970 lässt sich wohl am meisten Leistung herausholen mit OC?


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich würde da auf die Zotac AMP Extreme Edition tippen. Die hat einen riesen Kühler.
Aber was wirklich geht weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Ich denke aber dass die Unterschiede am Ende sowieso so gering sind dass es egal ist welche Karte du am Ende nimmst.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Den NH-D14 würde ich nicht kaufen, der hat nur 3-pin Lüfter. Wenn dann schon den NH-D15 mit PWM Lüftern.

Das OC Potential hängt in erster Linie vom Chip ansich ab. Daher kann man nicht pauschal sagen, welche Grafikkarte das beste OC-Potential hat. Du kannst eine OC-Krücke mit einem supertollen Kühlkonzept erwischen, oder eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign, die abgeht wie Schmitz' Katze.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Den NH-D14 würde ich nicht kaufen, der hat nur 3-pin Lüfter. Wenn dann schon den NH-D15 mit PWM Lüftern.


 
3-pin Lüfter? Was heisst das? Der NH-D15 ist nochmal um einiges teurer, so viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben für den CPU-Kühler. Ausser er ist wirklich SO viel besser und den Aufpreis mehr als wert? 

Der NH-D14 schneidet jedenfalls in den meisten Tests besser ab als der Dark Rock Pro 3.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> 3-pin Lüfter? Was heisst das? Der NH-D15 ist nochmal um einiges teurer, so viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben für den CPU-Kühler. Ausser er ist wirklich SO viel besser und den Aufpreis mehr als wert?
> 
> Der NH-D14 schneidet jedenfalls in den meisten Tests besser ab als der Dark Rock Pro 3.



3pin = + und -  und erde
4pin = + und -  und erde und steuerbarer pin

Das heisst das der 4pin regelbar ist in der Drehzahl,  dadurch kann man ihn so einstellen wie man es will (Gaming=100%-75%, Alltag=25-50%).


----------



## theCoyote (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

wie wärs mit einem Cryorig R1 Ultimate als Kühler
Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> 3pin = + und -  und erde
> 4pin = + und -  und erde und steuerbarer pin
> 
> Das heisst das der 4pin regelbar ist in der Drehzahl,  dadurch kann man ihn so einstellen wie man es will (Gaming=100%-75%, Alltag=25-50%).


 
Versteh ich nicht ganz. Der regelt die Drehzahl doch selber oder? Hab mir grad ein paar Reviews angeschaut, und NH-D14 und NH-D15 haben so ziemlich exakt die selben Temperaturen (Unterschiede von 0-2°C).


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Manche Boards können am CPU_FAN Anschluss keine 3pin Lüfter regeln, die laufen dann dauernd volles Rohr. Was irgendwie doof ist


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 3 ist halt auch recht leise, der NH-D14/15 sind bei Maximaldrehzhal lauter da der Be Quiet noch akzeptabel im Preis ist würde ich den nehmen - passen da die Module drunter wenn man den roten Teil abschraubt - weiß das jemand zufällig?

Du hast halt mit nem Dual Tower den Vorteil das du die Lüfter langsamer drehen lassen kannst wenn die Kühlleistung gut genug ist. 

Der Be Quiet ist aber schwieriger zu montieren als die anderen - wahrscheinlich muss jemand den Kühler zum festschrauben  festhalten


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Manche Boards können am CPU_FAN Anschluss keine 3pin Lüfter regeln, die laufen dann dauernd volles Rohr. Was irgendwie doof ist


 
Kann mein Board das denn? Und falls es das kann, bringt 4pin denn überhaupt noch was?

Hat das Dark Rock Pro 3 denn 4pin?


----------



## CM-121-99 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wenn der PC übertaktet werden soll, würde ich ne Kompakt Wakü kaufen und die originalen Lüfter durch Noiseblocker ersetzen - dann wär der Rechner kalt und leise. Ansonsten ist das Teil echt Spitze!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



CM-121-99 schrieb:


> Wenn der PC übertaktet werden soll, würde ich ne Kompakt Wakü kaufen


 
Nicht dein ernst?

Du kannst hier doch nicht überteuerte, qualitativ minderwertige und laute Wasserkisten empfehlen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



> Wenn der PC übertaktet werden soll, würde ich ne Kompakt Wakü kaufen und  die originalen Lüfter durch Noiseblocker ersetzen - dann wär der  Rechner kalt und leise. Ansonsten ist das Teil echt Spitze!


Shame on you, entweder richtiges Aircooling oder richtig enthuastisches Watercooling anderes ist ein zwischending und nicht das Geld wert!


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Glaube die einzige wirklich brauchbare war Swiftech H220 - CPU Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit mit anderen leisen Lüftern oder 

@TE wenn du gute Noctua Qualität haben willst ist evtl der Noctua NH-U14S wie ich nen hab was für dich, da kriegst 2 hohe RAM Module auch hin - der 2. Lüfter wie in Signatur angegeben lohnt sich übrigens nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Kann mein Board das denn? Und falls es das kann, bringt 4pin denn überhaupt noch was?
> 
> Hat das Dark Rock Pro 3 denn 4pin?



Keine Ahnung, da musst Du mal das Handbuch runterladen. Wenn man im BIOS die Regelung von PWM auf spannungsgesteuert umschalten kann, geht das. Ansonsten laufen 3pin Lüfter an 4pin Anschlüssen dauerhaft mit 12 Volt (weil PWM Lüfter immer 12 Volt bekommen und durch das PWM-Signal gesteuert werden).



CM-121-99 schrieb:


> Wenn der PC übertaktet werden soll, würde ich  ne Kompakt Wakü kaufen und die originalen Lüfter durch Noiseblocker  ersetzen - dann wär der Rechner kalt und leise. Ansonsten ist das Teil  echt Spitze!



4 Posts auf dem Counter und schon heißer Anwärter auf "Post-of-the-year"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist meine ich sogar nen 6-Pin und deshalb wird die Drehzahl von Programmen falsch ausgelesen (gibt nen Adapter bei Bedarf vll ist der inzwischen auch dauerhaft dabei)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



theCoyote schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem Cryorig R1 Ultimate als Kühler
> Cryorig R1 Ultimate Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Was hebt in ab, zu den populären Noctua, EKL Alpenföhn und co? Sieht jedenfalls von den Specs interessant aus. 
EDIT: Nicht schlecht von den Leuten von Thermalright, Prolimatech und Phanteks. Und wer kennt nicht den Prolimatech Genesis  oder die Thermalright Serie mit kostengünstigen guten Lüftern. Phanteks ist mir bis auf den Gehäusezweig nicht bekannt.


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der Cryorig R1 ist ein sehr guter Kühler, würde ich bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, was für einen CPU-Lüfter ich nun kaufen soll. Grafikkarte werd ich vermutlich einfach die Gigabyte nehmen. Die einzige, die einen ähnlich starken Lüfter zu haben scheint, ist die Zoltac Extreme Edition, und zu der find ich so gut wie keine Informationen.


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beste Lüfterwahl aus meiner Sicht (und Rosis  ) :

Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + 2 Lüfter wie zum Beispiel EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Red Clover Plus (84000000108) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder


----------



## Softy (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, was für einen CPU-Lüfter ich nun kaufen soll.



Im Prinzip ist es egal, die leistungsstarken Kühler sind alle in etwa auf einem Niveau, da spielt die Güte der CPU (wie bei der Grafikkarte auch) die entscheidende Rolle. Wenn Du eine schlecht zu übertaktende CPU erwischst, hilft Dir auch kein Highend-Luftkühler weiter.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Softy schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es egal, die leistungsstarken Kühler sind alle in etwa auf einem Niveau, da spielt die Güte der CPU (wie bei der Grafikkarte auch) die entscheidende Rolle. Wenn Du eine schlecht zu übertaktende CPU erwischst, hilft Dir auch kein Highend-Luftkühler weiter.


 
K dann nehm ich einfach den Dark Rock Pro 3. Ich glaub, die nehmen sich alle nicht viel.

So sieht es nun aus. Machen die Teile so Sinn?

https://www.digitec.ch/de/ShopList/Show?shopListId=9BD46D81195F84ADD2BC5D1324DFA6F0

Umgerechnet rund 1533 Euro. Gibts irgendwas zu bemängeln / könnte man irgendwas noch verbessern? Ansonsten bestell ich das wohl die Tage.


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du könntest anstatt den 600'er E10 den https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-550w-pc-netzteil-329370 nehmen. Der ist qualitativ noch ein Stück besser.

Ist aber Kritik auf hohem Niveau. 

Wird ne flotte Kiste.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Du könntest anstatt den 600'er E10 den https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-550w-pc-netzteil-329370 nehmen. Der ist qualitativ noch ein Stück besser.
> 
> Ist aber Kritik auf hohem Niveau.
> 
> Wird ne flotte Kiste.


 
Hätte ich davon in der Praxis etwas?


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das Dark Power ist halt High-End, wie auch eigentlich deine Hardware. 
Die E10-Reihe ist Mittelklasse.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Aber ziemlich gehobene Mittelklasse 

Wie Patrick schon schrieb, Digitec besorgt dir mit Sicherheit auch das E10 CM 500 Watt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Das Dark Power ist halt High-End, wie auch eigentlich deine Hardware.
> Die E10-Reihe ist Mittelklasse.


 
Edit: Ich korrigiere Obere-Mittelklasse  Dann fühl ich mich auch besser ^^


----------



## jkox11 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> korriegiere


 
Ich korrigiere auch! Klugscheissermodus aus


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die verbauten Kondensatoren usw. sind halt hochwertiger dadurch ist es etwas Haltbarer im Idealfall und die Kabel sind wahrscheinlich auch etwas besser.

Dazu ist es das leiseste NT am Markt von den komplett passiven mal abgesehen - also praktisch unhörbar. 

Davon abgesehen könntest du aufgrund des OC überlegen ein ungedämmtes Gehäuse für bessere Temperaturen zu nehmen https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/phanteks-enthoo-pro-midi-tower-pc-gehaeuse-2584516 da kann es aber sein das dir die Lüfter zu laut sind - aber die kannst ja bei Bedarf nachkaufen.

Ich habe https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/fractal-define-xl-r2-usb-30-big-tower-pc-gehaeuse-403293 (fast das R4 in groß) und würde mir jetzt eher nen ungedämmtes Kaufen in Nachhinein aber ist trotzdem nen gutes Case von den Temps abgesehen (liegt nicht nur an der Dämmung sondern auch an den Lufteinlässen bei denen einfach weniger durchkommt wie bei anderen Gehäusen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jkox11 schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere auch! Klugscheissermodus aus


 
Das war ein Druckfehler


----------



## Icedaft (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Statt der Samsung die Crucial MX100. Statt 600W das P10 mit 550 oder das E10 mit 500.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Glaube die einzige wirklich brauchbare war Swiftech H220 - CPU Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit mit anderen leisen Lüftern oder


 
Die Lüfter die dabei sind sind besser als so gut wie jeder Retail-Lüfter 
Die Leistung und Lautstärke hat mich echt sehr überrascht, die sind wirklich sehr gut 

Edit: 
Das E10 ist schon High-End.
Die einzig nennenswerten Vorteile des Dark Power Pro beziehen sich wohl auf die mehr Ampere die man so per Rail zur Verfügung stehen hat.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Statt der Samsung die Crucial MX100. Statt 600W das P10 mit 550 oder das E10 mit 500.


 
Die MX100 gibts nicht mit 1TB und die M550 ist deutlich teurer als die Samsung man könnte die Crucial M550 1TB versuchen bei einem anderen Händler in der Schweiz zu beziehen da aus Deutschland keine Speichermedien verschickt werden dürfen soweit ich weiß.

Das P10 ist nur etwas besser als das E10 aber ist es ist aktuell einfach das beste Netzteil für eine Grafikkarte, die Qualität der verbauten Caps usw. ist halt High End beim E10 etwas schlechter von daher für so nen High-End PC kann sich das schon gönnen gerade da es hier nur das 600W E10 gibt.


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Die MX100 gibts nicht mit 1TB und die M550 ist deutlich teurer als die Samsung man könnte die Crucial M550 1TB versuchen bei einem anderen Händler in der Schweiz zu beziehen da aus Deutschland keine Speichermedien verschickt werden dürfen soweit ich weiß.
> 
> Das P10 ist nur etwas besser als das E10 aber ist es ist aktuell einfach das beste Netzteil für eine Grafikkarte, die Qualität der verbauten Caps usw. ist halt High End beim E10 etwas schlechter von daher für so nen High-End PC kann sich das schon gönnen gerade da es hier nur das 600W E10 gibt.


 
Hey, habe mich entschieden sowieso nur 500 GB SSD zu nehmen. Werde also eine 500 GB MX100 nehmen (CRUCIAL SSD 2.5" 512GB SATA III MX 100 | SSD - Solid-State-Disc online kaufen | microspot.ch).

Ok, beim Netzteil werd ich dann wohl eben doch https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-550w-pc-netzteil-329370 nehmen (550 Watt reichen ja zu 100% auch mit OC oder?)


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jepp, mit dem Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil kannst Du übertakten bis der Arzt kommt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ans P10 kannste sogar zwei 780 Ti hängen, dann wird es zwar leicht überlastet, das schafft es aber locker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Hey, habe mich entschieden sowieso nur 500 GB SSD zu nehmen. Werde also eine 500 GB MX100 nehmen (CRUCIAL SSD 2.5" 512GB SATA III MX 100 | SSD - Solid-State-Disc online kaufen | microspot.ch).
> 
> Ok, beim Netzteil werd ich dann wohl eben doch https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-p10-550w-pc-netzteil-329370 nehmen (550 Watt reichen ja zu 100% auch mit OC oder?)


 
Wenn du eh wie ich bis Weihnachten resp. Januar 2015 wartest, mach die gleich Liste auf Toppreise.ch - dort kannst du die Komponenten bei starker Schwankung beim jeweiligen Besthändler beziehen (optional). Hab dort meine Konfiguration auch und im Vergleich zur Digitec Liste knapp 80Chf (70Euro) zurzeit gespart, wie es nach Weihnachten wird, ich hoffe auf das beste


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jo in Praxis würde das P10 550W wohl auch 2 GTX 970 schaffen auch wenn das einige nicht gern hören 

Zur SSD wieso nicht einfach auch bei ditech hatte vorhin mal den Preis angeschaut https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/crucial-mx100-512gb-25-ssd-2585053

Falls du mehr Speicherplatz für Games willst kannst ja später eine nachkaufen die werden ja billiger mit der Zeit.

Hast du über Gehäuse nochmal nachgedacht oder mal nach anderen geschaut - das R4 ist keine schlechte Wahl aber fürs OCen gibt es bessere?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Warum sollte das R4 nicht die beste Wahl sein?

Das Teil ist erstklassig in fast jeder Hinsicht


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Warum sollte das R4 nicht die beste Wahl sein?
> 
> Das Teil ist erstklassig in fast jeder Hinsicht


 
Bin auch zufrieden mit meinem Fractal aber die Temps wären ohne Dämmung und einer Front die eine bessere Luftzuführung hat wohl noch etwas besser darauf will ich hinaus.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Dämmung ist ziemlich nebensächlich, bau die HDD-Käfige aus und steck in die Front 2, sowie hinten 1 Lüfter rein.
Dann ist das Teil herausragend belüftet und liefert sehr gute Temperaturen.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die Dämmung ist ziemlich nebensächlich, bau die HDD-Käfige aus und steck in die Front 2, sowie hinten 1 Lüfter rein.
> Dann ist das Teil herausragend belüftet und liefert sehr gute Temperaturen.


 
Genau das hab ich gemacht bis auf das der HDD Käfig nicht draußen ist sondern weiter in der Mitte ist damit die Lüfter ungehindert Luft ins Gehäuse blasen können und oben noch 1 Lüfter der rausbläst.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich würde den im Deckel definitiv reinblasen lassen, möglicherweise noch einen zweiten reinstecken.
Überdruck ist deutlich effektiver als Unterdruck, besonders bei isolierteren Gehäusen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Würdest du mir das gegenüber der NZXT H440 und der Phanteks Enthoo Pro auch empfehlen? Schreib lieber hier, als in meinem toten Thread . Tendiere zur Zeit zum NZXT, aber nach Berichten zum Airflow und die Videos von Hardwarecanucks (tolle Videos machen die) habe ich bedenken, Silent ist wichtig aber auch das Aussehen ^^ Naja das Leben ist halt kein Wunschkonzert.

(Fractal design R4 vs NZXT H440 vs Phanteks Enthoo Pro) Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Enthoo Pro sowie R4 
H440 

Das H440 ist das beste negative Beispiel für ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, da darfst du getrost 10 Grad bei allen Komponenten draufrechnen


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Joa, das Enthoo Pro sieht einfach nur seeehr geil aus  

Die Lüfter sollen nicht die leisesten sein, aber das wäre mir sowas von latte


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Wenn du eh wie ich bis Weihnachten resp. Januar 2015 wartest, mach die gleich Liste auf Toppreise.ch - dort kannst du die Komponenten bei starker Schwankung beim jeweiligen Besthändler beziehen (optional). Hab dort meine Konfiguration auch und im Vergleich zur Digitec Liste knapp 80Chf (70Euro) zurzeit gespart, wie es nach Weihnachten wird, ich hoffe auf das beste


 
Ja, werde wohl jedes Teil nochmal bei toppreise eingeben, aber wenn jetzt nicht ein Teil extrem viel teurer ist bei digitec, werde ich soviel wie möglich dort kaufen. Hab bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Shop. Werde aber vermutlich nicht mehr bis Weihnachten / Neujahr warten. Es wird sowieso immer alles günstiger, und für mich ist der momentane Preis total ok für das System. 

Btw, ist hier die Rede von zusätzlichen Lüftern für das Case? Wenn ja, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Am besten direkt was gutes linken aus dem Shop, falls das gemeint ist:

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/tag/lueftung-kuehlung-526?tagIds=76


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Enthoo Pro sowie R4
> H440
> 
> Das H440 ist das beste negative Beispiel für ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, da darfst du getrost 10 Grad bei allen Komponenten draufrechnen


 
Schade zu hören, wäre mir vom Aussehen am liebsten gewesen, evtl. die oberen Fans 3x120mm und die Frontfans laufen lassen um einen Überdruck zu generieren um es somit zu kompensieren. Naja abwarten bis Weihnachten und zwischen dem R4 oder Enthoo Pro entscheiden, obwohl noch einiges passieren könnte in den letzten zwei Monaten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ja, werde wohl jedes Teil nochmal bei toppreise eingeben, aber wenn jetzt nicht ein Teil extrem viel teurer ist bei digitec, werde ich soviel wie möglich dort kaufen. Hab bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Shop. Werde aber vermutlich nicht mehr bis Weihnachten / Neujahr warten. Es wird sowieso immer alles günstiger, und für mich ist der momentane Preis total ok für das System.
> 
> Btw, ist hier die Rede von zusätzlichen Lüftern für das Case? Wenn ja, was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Am besten direkt was gutes linken aus dem Shop, falls das gemeint ist:
> 
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/tag/lueftung-kuehlung-526?tagIds=76



Nimm die hier von be quiet!
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-140mm-pc-luefter-328211?tagIds=76-526  (140mm)
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-silentwings-2-120mm-pc-luefter-298336?tagIds=76-526 (120mm)

Leute was würdet ihr mir und am jbjbjb empfehlen? R4 als Case angenommen, für Lüfter.


----------



## Rosigatton (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Gibt einige gute Lüfter : Noctua, Nanoxia, Noiseblocker, BeQuiet, Alpenföhn Wing Boost...


----------



## jbjbjb (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Nimm die hier von be quiet!
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-140mm-pc-luefter-328211?tagIds=76-526  (140mm)
> https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-silentwings-2-120mm-pc-luefter-298336?tagIds=76-526 (120mm)
> 
> Leute was würdet ihr mir und am jbjbjb empfehlen? R4 als Case angenommen, für Lüfter.


 
Wieviele brauch ich da jeweils?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Puuh sicherheitshalber 2 entweder Front, sind eigentlich i.O, ansonsten unter den Deckel montieren.


----------



## jbjbjb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Achso hat es da keine vorgegebenen Stellen im Case?


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also ich würde 2 zusätzliche kaufen und die beide in Front  packen (140mm) die vorhandenen Lüfter hinten und 1x oben raus - rein würde ich nicht machen wie vorhin vorhin vorgeschlagen.


----------



## jbjbjb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beim RAM (https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...gb-ddr3-2400-dimm-240-arbeitsspeicher-2752820) wurde mir gesagt, ich solle darauf achten, dass der mit den Kühlelementen unter den Lüfter passt. Zur Not würden sich diese zwar abnehmen lassen (http://i.imgur.com/V6Snpg8.png), aber optimal wärs natürlich nicht. Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Softy (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Heatspreader musst Du bei fast allen größeren CPU-Kühlern abmontieren. Spielt aber keine Rolle, weil die eh nur Show sind. RAM wird vllt. 40°C warm oder so, also völlig unkritisch.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Oder nimm einfach direkt Low-Profile RAM von Corsair, gegebenenfalls auch G.Skill Ares oder die RipJawZ.
Die passen ab Werk eigentlich unter jeden Kühler


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

@jbjbjb hab bei Digitec per Mail gefragt, ob Sie den be quiet! E10 500W CM in das Sortiment reinnehmen können, haben zurückgeschrieben und an die höhere Abteilung weitergeleitet. Sollte wahrscheinlich klappen


----------



## jbjbjb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, habe jetzt alle Teile nochmal auf toppreise gesucht und werde sie wohl nun von drei verschiedenen Shops bestellen. Kann so insgesamt nochmal einiges sparen. Das würd dann so aussehen:

digitec:
- RAM - CHF 190
- CPU-Kühler - CHF 88.10
- SSD - CHF 199

techmania:
- Mainboard - CHF 152.05
- Grafikkarte - CHF 389.10

microspot:
- Netzteil CHF 154.30
- CPU CHF 348.80
- Case CHF 111
- HDD CHF 174.90

Macht insgesamt CHF 1807.25, das sind ca 1497 Euro.

Sind das alles die korrekten Teile? Bei der CPU bin ich zb nicht ganz sicher, ob das die unlocked Version ist. Also ist das dieselbe CPU wie diese?

Falls alles so stimmt, würd ich das heute bestellen.


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja sind die gleichen CPUs

Ansonsten passt das so ist nur die Frage ob du noch 2 Gehäuselüfter dazu kaufen willst.
Dann hast 2 Stück rein und 2 raus das ist ne gute Anzahl.


----------



## jbjbjb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hab noch zwei dazu genommen jetzt:

Be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Gehäuselüfter - 140 mm

Dann werd ich das wohl mal so bestellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ok, habe jetzt alle Teile nochmal auf toppreise gesucht und werde sie wohl nun von drei verschiedenen Shops bestellen. Kann so insgesamt nochmal einiges sparen. Das würd dann so aussehen:
> 
> digitec:
> - RAM - CHF 190
> ...



Los bestell bevor es vor Weihnachten wieder teuerer wird  Feedback sollte besser lang und ausführlich werden, sonst helf ich auh noch mit


----------



## NuVirus (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Perfekte Konfig so, die 2 Be Quiet Lüfter würde ich ans Mainboard anschließen und damit steuern und bei den Fractal Lüftern entweder an die integrierte Lüftersteuerung und schauen was dir von der Lautstärke her passt oder auch ans Mainboard anschließen.

Viel Spaß kommt hoffentlich möglichst schnell an


----------



## jbjbjb (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Alles bestellt - danke euch allen für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Alles bestellt - danke euch allen für eure Hilfe!



np  Sag Bescheid,  wenn alles angekommen ist!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Oktober 2014)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> np  Sag Bescheid,  wenn alles angekommen ist!



Und schick Bilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und schick Bilder


 
Das ist das mindestene was wir fleissige Helfer verdienen  Mehr Neid von anderen PCs Konfigurationen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Schade haste jetzt das Netzteil bestellt Digitec hat meinen Vorschlag angenommen, egal freu mich auf deine konfi 

https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/product/be-quiet-straight-power-e10-cm-500w-pc-netzteil-3228489


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Digitec ist ab sofort uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert


----------



## jbjbjb (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Eine Frage noch bezüglich der Grafikkarte: passt diese gigabyte 970, die offenbar 30cm lang sein soll, überhaupt in dieses case (fractal define r4)? Habe alles bis auf die grafikkarte (und die gehäuselüfter) und das hat mich grad etwas verunsichert. Wusste nicht, dass die gigabyte karte so gross ist.

Lassen sich graka und gehäuselüfter ausserdem auch problemlos ganz am ende noch einbauen?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Gigabyte Karte ist 296mm lang, im Define R4 sind laut Geizhals 295mm Platz mit HDD Schacht und locker genug ohne.
Evtl. passt sie ohne rausnehmen des Schachtes rein, wenn nicht auf jeden Fall ohne den Schacht.


----------



## jbjbjb (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok also ich bin gerade den CPU-Kühler am montieren, bin aber nicht ganz sicher auf welche Seite er schauen soll am Ende. Habe dieses Bild gefunden (ist hier anderes Mainboard und anderes Case, aber gleicher CPU-Kühler).

http://images.bit-tech.net/content_...-pro-3-review/dark-rock-pro-3fx-1280x1024.jpg

Hier ist der Lüfter genau in Richtung RAM und Laufwerke gerichtet. Würde es nicht mehr Sinn machen, den Lüfter um 180° zu drehen, so dass er gegen den Gehäuselüfter bläst? Möglich wäre von der Montage her beides. Oder ist es egal?


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

So wie es auf dem Bild ist es richtig der Luftstrom soll halt hinten raus und dabei halt durch die Kühlfächen^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Warte du bist beim Zusammenbau, aber noch keine bilder  Los updaten und Bilder schicken!


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ja hab jetzt RAM und CPU mit Kühler auf dem Mainboard. Was mich etwas überrascht hat, war dass das Mainboard offenbar nur zwei USB-Steckplätze hat? Find ich etwas schwach, zumal am Case oben 4 USB-Anschlüsse wären.

Die Grafikkarte wird wohl übermorgen kommen, allerdings sieht es momentan sehr eng aus wegen dem CPU-Kühler.. Hier mal ein Bild: imgur: the simple image sharer

Rot umrandet ist der Grafikkarten-Slot. Reicht das wohl noch so?

Achja, beim CPU-Kühler gibts zwei Kabel fürs Mainboard. Hab eines bei "CPU_FAN" und das andere bei "CPU_OPT" eingesteckt, ist das ok so?


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Naja USB 3.0 wird in Anschluss neben dem Mainboard Stromanschluss gesteckt und 1 Anschluss ist immer für 2 USB Ports von daher könntest insgesamt 2x USB 3.0 und 4 USB 2.0 Port anschlißen.

Wegen PCIe ausprobieren sieht aber gut aus, falls sich was berühren sollte wäre das bei ner Backplate praktisch egal sonst irgendwas nicht leitendes dazwischen.

CPU Fan Anschluss passt


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Achso ok wusste ich nicht, dass 1 Anschluss für 2 USB Ports ist. Dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein. Mainboard ist jetzt eingebaut, Grafikkarte ist auch angekommen heute und passt, allerdings gibts ein Problem beim Netzteil: Die beim Case mitgelieferten Netzteilschrauben sind zu kurz. Habe gelesen, dass Netzteilschrauben den Standard "UNC 6-32" haben, allerdings weiss ich nicht, wo es längere Schrauben von diesem Typ gibt. Gibt es hier eine "Notlösung"? Habe leider auch sonst keine Schrauben hier, die passen würden.


----------



## Icedaft (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beim Netzteil selbst sollten auch welche dabei gewesen sein...


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Stimmt, waren welche dabei.

Ich hab jetzt ein paar letzte Fragen noch zum Zusammenbau:

Es gibt beim CPU-Kühler ja zwei Anschlüsse für die beiden Lüfter die er hat. Die habe ich beide ans Mainboard angeschlossen. Allerdings gibt es noch ein drittes Kabel, bei dem ich nicht versteh wofür es ist (evtl für andere Mainboards?) hier ein bild:

imgur: the simple image sharer

Habe keinen entsprechenden Anschluss auf dem Mainboard gefunden. Kann ich das einfach ignorieren?

Ausserdem gibt es beim Case unter anderem ein sehr kurzes Kabel, welches von der Front ca 20 cm nach hinten läuft:

imgur: the simple image sharer

Auch hier keine Ahnung wo ich das einstecken soll / was das ist. Auf dem Kabel stehen keine Infos.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beim Kühler sollte eigentlich ein Y Kabel dabei sein sodass du beide Lüfter an einen Mainboard Anschluss anschließen kannst.

Das Kabel vom zweiten Bild könnte von einer Lüftersteuerung sein.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beim Kühler sollte eigentlich ein Y Kabel dabei sein sodass du beide Lüfter an einen Mainboard Anschluss anschließen kannst.
> 
> Das Kabel vom zweiten Bild könnte von einer Lüftersteuerung sein.


 
Ich habe einen Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers bei CPU_FAN und den anderen bei CPU_OPT angeschlossen. Brauche ich denn dieses dritte Kabel vom Bild noch und wenn ja, wohin geht es? Habe wie gesagt nichts gefunden auf dem Mainboard, wo das passen würde.

Stimmt, kann gut sein dass das die Lüftersteuerung ist. Muss ich das Kabel dann einfach mit nem Adapter verlängern und ins Netzteil stecken?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wenn du die Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließt brauchst du das Kabel vom Case nicht.

Und schau noch mal beim Kühler nach ob da ein kleines Y Kabel ist.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lüfter ans Mainboard anschließt brauchst du das Kabel vom Case nicht.
> 
> Und schau noch mal beim Kühler nach ob da ein kleines Y Kabel ist.


 
Habe die Lüfter ans Netzteil angeschlossen, da ich die custom Lüfter die später noch kommen ans Mainboard anschliessen will. Also doch Kabel zum Netzteil ziehen?

Btw glaub ich ich weiss jetzt was das ist beim CPU-Kühler. In einem Artikel über den Kühler steht:

"Both fans are of the four-pin PWM variety, and a splitter cable is pre-attached to ensure that only one motherboard fan header is required to drive the entire assembly."

Kann es sein, dass dieser Anschluss sozusagen als Brücke zwischen den beiden Kühlungsanschlüssen fungiert hätte, jetzt aber unnötig ist, weil ich einfach beide Kühlungsanschlüsse direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen hab?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wieso hast du die Lüfter ans Netzteil angeschlossen?

Du hast zwei Lüfter beim Kühler. Mit einem Y Kabel schließt die beide Lüfter zusammen sodass du dann nur noch ein Stecker hast den du ins Mainboard stecken musst.
Dieses Y Kabel liegt beim Kühler bei.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso hast du die Lüfter ans Netzteil angeschlossen?
> 
> Du hast zwei Lüfter beim Kühler. Mit einem Y Kabel schließt die beide Lüfter zusammen sodass du dann nur noch ein Stecker hast den du ins Mainboard stecken musst.
> Dieses Y Kabel liegt beim Kühler bei.


 
Weil mir das hier so empfohlen wurde, die Caselüfter ans Netzteil anzuschliessen (und mit der Casesteuerung zu regulieren) und die custom Lüfter ans Mainboard.

Ist es denn nun ok so mit dem CPU-Kühler? Ich kann nicht umstecken ohne alles wieder auseinanderzunehmen. Hat es irgendeinen Nachteil, wenn beide CPU-Lüfter einen eigenen Anschluss am Mainboard haben?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich würde die Lüfter immer ans Mainboard anschließen. 
Case Steuerung nur wenn sie wirklich brauchbar ist und du manuell nachregeln willst.

Du musst eben nur die Stecker umstecken. Das ist alles.
Du kannst das auch so lassen auch wenn der Optik Anschluss nicht dafür gedacht ist.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wat?

Also bei dir sind zwei Lüfter am CPU-Lüfter, die steckst du mitsamt dem beliegenden Adapter in CPU-FAN1.
Voila, mehr nicht.
Dann kannst du die im BIOS per PWM (also per prozentueller Drehzahl) steuern.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jo alle Lüfter ans Mainboard, die 2 Anschlüsse die beim CPU Kühler dran sind an CPU Fan und CPU opt und die restlichen Lüfter an SysFan 1 2 ...


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde die Lüfter immer ans Mainboard anschließen.
> Case Steuerung nur wenn sie wirklich brauchbar ist und du manuell nachregeln willst.
> 
> Du musst eben nur die Stecker umstecken. Das ist alles.
> Du kannst das auch so lassen auch wenn der Optik Anschluss nicht dafür gedacht ist.


 
Dachte der wäre dafür gedacht und das opt würde for optional stehen, da nicht jeder CPU-Kühler zwei Lüfter hat. Ok ich lass es so und werd die Case-Lüfter direkt ans Mainboard anschliessen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dort schließt du in der Regel den Motor einer kleinen Wasserkühlung an.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Sehe gerade dass die Caselüfter nicht an die Mainboard-Fan Slots passen. Dann doch ans Netzteil?

Und ich nehme an das dritte Kabel das vom CPU-Cooler kommt ist dann tatsächlich egal?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Natürlich passen die.

Wenn die 4-Pin sind und die Slots 3-Pin ist das kein Problem, dann kannst du sie halt nicht steuern.
Wenn die Lüfter 3-Pin sind und die Slots 4-Pin ist es sowieso egal.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

die müssen passen, gehen sie nicht rein oder sind es ganz andere Anschlüsse?

evtl mal Foto hochladen was du meinst genau

die 4-Pin Anschlüsse am Mainboard sind effektiv keine PWM sondern 3-Pin Anschlüsse^^


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Und ich nehme an das dritte Kabel das vom CPU-Cooler kommt ist dann tatsächlich egal?


 
Ein drittes Kabel?
Ich dachte du hast nur zwei Lüfter?
Oder hast du das Y Kabel mit nur einem Lüfter dran ans Mainboard angeschlossen?
Guck mal genau nach.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein drittes Kabel?
> Ich dachte du hast nur zwei Lüfter?
> Oder hast du das Y Kabel mit nur einem Lüfter dran ans Mainboard angeschlossen?
> Guck mal genau nach.



imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

imgur: the simple image sharer

So siehts aus von oben. Beide Lüfter sind ans Mainboard angeschlossen, aber vom einen Kabel geht noch ein anderes Kabel aus, das nirgends passt.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also du hast dort ein Kabel in der Hand wo ein Lüfter angeschlossen wird.
Woher kommt das Kabel?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das sieht wie ein Low-Noise Adapter aus.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also du hast dort ein Kabel in der Hand wo ein Lüfter angeschlossen wird.
> Woher kommt das Kabel?


 
Das Kabel kommt aus dem einen Lüfterkabel.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das ist das Y Kabel.  
Zieh mal einen der Lüfter vom Mainboard ab. dann guckst du welches Kabel das ist und wenn es das ist das vom Lüfter kommt wo das andere Kabel nicht dran hängt steckst du dieses dann in den Anschluss den du eben Fotografiert hast.
Verstanden?


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Kann es nicht sein wie ich vorher geschrieben hab, dass dieses Kabel das beide Lüfterkabel zusammenführen soll einfach integriert ist und so aussieht? Und jetzt natürlich nutzlos da rumbaumelt, weil beide Lüfter direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen wurden?

Edit: wie gesagt, ich müsste ALLES wieder auseinandernehmen. Ich kann nicht mehr umstecken, kein Platz. Ich will doch nur wissen ob es so funktioniert. Wozu brauch ich dieses y kabel wenn ja sowieso alles schon am mainboard hängt?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das Y Kabel ist dazu da dass beide Lüfter an einem Anschluss des Mainboards sind damit sie gemeinsam geregelt werden können.
Und wieso kommst du da nicht mehr heran?
Du musst nichts anderes machen als das Mainboard auszubauen bzw. die Schrauben zu lösen damit du es anheben kannst. Dann kannst du die Lüfter korrekt anschließen.
Also das solltest du machen damit das von Anfang an korrekt läuft.


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok hab es jetzt zusammengebaut und es läuft soweit. Erstmal alle Windows Updates installiert, allerdings hab ich ein Problem. Im Geräte-Manager zeigt es mir unter "Andere Geräte" den Eintrag "SM-Bus-Controller", der offenbar nicht installiert ist. 

Auf der Treiber-Seite des Mainboards wüsste ich nicht, was ich hier installieren soll um das zu beheben: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) (Windows 8.1 64 bit)

EDIT: Beim RAM steht ausserdem 1333 MHz, statt 2400? http://imgur.com/GAPzfAd Habe beide RAM in die gleichfarbigen Slots gesteckt auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Musst das XMP Profil vom RAM aktivieren, 

Wegen dem fehlenden Gerät, hast du Intel Management Engine Interface installiert?

ansonsten geh mach mal rechtsklick auf den SM-Bus Controller im Gerätemanager dann Details anklicken und in dem Fenster dann Drop Down Menü Hardware IDs und nach der ersten Zeile googeln (rechtsklick kopieren)


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Musst das XMP Profil vom RAM aktivieren,
> 
> Wegen dem fehlenden Gerät, hast du Intel Management Engine Interface installiert?
> 
> ansonsten geh mach mal rechtsklick auf den SM-Bus Controller im Gerätemanager dann Details anklicken und in dem Fenster dann Drop Down Menü Hardware IDs und nach der ersten Zeile googeln (rechtsklick kopieren)


 
Danke, das mit XMP hat geklappt, steht nun 2400 MHz.

Hab das gegoogled und gesehen, dass einige Leute das Problem durch Installieren eines Chipsatz-Treibers gelöst haben. Habe aber keine Ahnung, welcher dieser Treiber (siehe zwei Posts oben) das sein soll. Das Intel Management Engine Interface hab ich installiert, hat aber nichts geändert.


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Intel INF installation ist das dann


----------



## jbjbjb (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Intel INF installation ist das dann


 
Das wars! Danke


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Und, läuft nun alles?

Am besten alle Treiber der Homepage installieren.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Leider habe ich ein richtig merkwürdiges Problem. Ich habe vorhin bereits ein paar Games getestet und die Performance ist perfekt. Ich hör den Rechner auch so gut wie gar nicht. Auch sonst läuft alles sehr gut damit, aber sobald ich Chrome öffne, schaltet er sich nach ein paar Sekunden aus. Als würde man den Stecker ziehen. Ich muss das hier mit dem IE schreiben, da das nun ca 5 mal hintereinander passierte (habe die Ursache gesucht). Überhitzung kann nicht sein, da ich vorhin ca 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt hab, und es absolut gar kein Problem gab. Das mit Chrome ist zu 100% reproduzierbar. Ich öffne es, wenige Sekunden später schaltet sich mein PC aus..

Habe Chrome auch schon neu installiert vorhin, hat aber nichts daran geändert. Was kann das sein? Soll ich Windows nochmal neu installieren? Oder ist was kaputt?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Oktober 2014)

Evtl mal Virenscanner ausschalten bzw auch mal unter den Firewall Einstellungen schauen, ob Chrome blockiert wird. Wenns nix hilft, Windows neu aufsetzen


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Evtl mal neu installieren Chrome und auch mal Erweiterungen deaktivieren falls möglich. 

Mal als Administrator ausgeführt? 

Könntest auch mal nen neuen Benutzer unter Windows anlegen und schauen ob es da auch passiert


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hast Du bei der Installation des BS auf der SSD die HDD abgeklemmt gelassen? Liegt die 100MB Systempartition auf der SSD? Wenn nein, dies kann die merkwürdigsten Auswirkungen auf das System haben - in diesem Fall bitte alles noch mal neu Installieren und dabei die HDD abklemmen.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Habe jetzt Windows neu installiert und es gibt weiterhin solche Probleme, aber erst nach dem Update auf Windows 8.1 (von Windows 8). 

Wie meinst du das mit HDD abklemmen? Ich hab das System auf die SSD installiert, mit der HDD hab ich nichts gemacht.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Das Sata Kabel abziehen und dann installieren oder mal nen Screenshot von der Datenträgerverwaltung hochladen dann können wir mal schauen


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Habe jetzt die HDD ausgesteckt, nur noch mit der SSD dran eine neue Windows-Installation gestartet und er hat sich jetzt sogar während der Windows-Installation plötzlich ausgeschaltet.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Komplett ab oder nur Sata Kabel? 
Der PC geht einfach aus also kein Bluescreen bei welchem Schritt ist er bei der Installation ausgegangen?


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Komplett ab oder nur Sata Kabel?
> Der PC geht einfach aus also kein Bluescreen bei welchem Schritt ist er bei der Installation ausgegangen?


 
Hab beide Kabel der HDD ausgesteckt. Der geht zufällig aus, ohne Bluescreen. Als hätte er auf einmal keinen Strom mehr.

Edit: jetzt gerade nochmal, während windows installation. War jetzt während dem neustart.

Edit: und nochmal. Jedesmal an einer anderen stelle. Kann jerzt nichtmal mehr windows installieren, da er sich vorher ausschaltet


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Hmm wäre zwar seltsam da es ja reproduzierbar mit Chrome war aber vll tritt gelegentlich nen Kurzschluss durch irgendwas auf unter Last läuft ja alles oder? 

Wann also zu welchem Zeitpunkt der Installation trat es auf? 

Am besten nochmal probieren und schauen ob die Probleme bleiben


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Installierst du eigl im UEFI oder normalen Modus? 

Also im Bootmenü der Installation nimmst du da UEFI Laufwerk?

Sry falsche taste erwischt,  Doppelpost


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Installierst du eigl im UEFI oder normalen Modus?
> 
> Also im Bootmenü der Installation nimmst du da UEFI Laufwerk?
> 
> Sry falsche taste erwischt,  Doppelpost


 
Ich starte einfach ganz normal den PC, drück eine Taste damit er von der Windows 8-CD startet und installier es dann so auf die SSD


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja schau mal was da steht wenn du F8 oder F11 drückst nach starten des PCs weiß die Taste bei dir nicht und dann kommt nen Auswahlmenü mit SSD und Laufwerk und UEFI steht davor im Zweifelsfall mal Bilder hochladen


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beim Aufstarten hab ich zur Auswahl: bios, system information, boot menu, q flash


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Es sind anscheinend nur bestimmte Dinge, die dafür sorgen dass er sich ausschaltet (bzw neustartet). Ich hab jetzt Windows wieder raufbekommen, und bin jetzt seit ca 15 min einfach auf dem desktop und er läuft noch. Ich bin aber sicher dass das problem wieder kommen wird, sobald ich treiber / updates installiere..


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Möglicherweise etwas falsch verkabelt?
Irgendwas defekt (beispielsweise Pins)?


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Möglicherweise etwas falsch verkabelt?
> Irgendwas defekt (beispielsweise Pins)?


 
Keine Ahnung. Hab nochmal geschaut und für mich sieht alles richtig verkabelt aus auf dem Mainboard.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wie geht der PC aus?
Wird einfach der Schirm schwarz und er geht aus?


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Wie geht der PC aus?
> Wird einfach der Schirm schwarz und er geht aus?


 
Ja. Und dann startet er wieder neu nach ca 2 sek.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dann ist es klar kein Software-, sonder ein Hardware-Fehler.
Einmal alles ausbauen, Pins checken und neu verkabeln.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Evtl mal alles abstecken was nicht gebraucht wird, DVD Laufwerk HDD und USB Geräte nur Maus und Tastatur damit man Fehlerquellen ausschließen kann


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Was für ein Netzteil und Karte hast du?
Möglicherweise etwas falsch verkabelt sodass eine Schutzschaltung vom Netzteil greift.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Be quiet p10 550w
Gigabyte ga-z97-mx gaming 5

Habe nur Maus, Tastatur und Monitor angeschlossen.


----------



## wooty1337 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Möglicherweise ist der Ram auch defekt.... 
Mal was anderes, hast du den CPU-Kühler nochmal korrekt mit dem Y-Kabel angeschlossen oder immer noch beide Lüfter separat angeschlossen?


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



wooty1337 schrieb:


> Möglicherweise ist der Ram auch defekt....
> Mal was anderes, hast du den CPU-Kühler nochmal korrekt mit dem Y-Kabel angeschlossen oder immer noch beide Lüfter separat angeschlossen?


 
Mit dem y-kabel.

Müsste es wenns am ram liegt nicht einen bluescreen geben?


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ok, habe jetzt alle Teile nochmal auf toppreise gesucht und werde sie wohl nun von drei verschiedenen Shops bestellen. Kann so insgesamt nochmal einiges sparen. Das würd dann so aussehen:
> 
> digitec:
> - RAM - CHF 190
> ...



Hier mal der komplette PC, hast du 2 verschiedene Kabel für die Grafikkarte? 

Man könnte die Grafikkarte auch mal komplett rausnehmen und die IGP testen


----------



## wooty1337 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

An sich schon, ja, hab ich verrafft


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Müsste es wenns am ram liegt nicht einen bluescreen geben?


 
Exakt, jedenfalls würde der PC dann nicht einfach so ausgehen.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich glaub eher schon, dass es mit dem Netzteil was zu tun hat und dieses mit einem Schutzmechanismus eingreift.
Als erstes Mal alle Kabel des Netzteil herausnehmen und wieder sorgfältig in jede Hardware einstecken, die gebraucht wird.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage. Kann es sein, dass ich einen Fehler bei der Verkabelung bei den LEDs/reset switch usw am mainboard gemacht hab? Dass er statt einer LED den reset knopf auslöst? Aber ich hab wie gesagt während 2 stunden spielen kein einziges problem gehabt. Er war leise, ich hatte extrem gute performance und es lief alles. Nur eben bestimmte dinge haben den neustart ausgelest - chrome öffnen zb.. Wirklich sehr verwirrend das ganze.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Deswegen predige ich ja, alles ausbauen und wieder einbauen.
Sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Deswegen predige ich ja, alles ausbauen und wieder einbauen.
> Sollte dein Problem lösen.


 
Wenn ich bis zum Abend keine andere konkrete Lösung gefunden hab werd ich darum wohl nicht herumkommen. Möchte es aber eigentlich vermeiden, da ich jetzt viele Stunden gebraucht hab um alles einzubauen.


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Beim 2. oder 3. mal geht das alles viel schneller (und ab dem 4. mal mit verbundenen Augen...).


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich möchte jetzt doch nochmal auf diese LED-Verkabelung eingehen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich da beim Einbau eine Frage hatte.

Und zwar gibt es auf dem Mainboard ja zb POWER LED + und POWER LED - . Bei einigen Steckern vom Case stand aber kein + oder - sondern nur ein Dreieck. Habe dann gegoogled und jemand meinte, das mit Dreieck kommt in den Minus-Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard. War das nicht korrekt so?


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du kannste eig. nach Farbe gehen. Es sollte immer einen farbiges und ein weißes Kabel geben. Das weiße Kabel ist - das farbige +.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dieses Case hat rote und schwarze Kabel. Schätze mal, die schwarzen Kabel sind dann -


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ja auch vorerst weg lassen um es als Fehler abzuschließen


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, an den LEDs usw liegts nicht. Problem besteht weiterhin (und bei den LEDs / switches ist es offenbar voellig egal, wo minus und plus ist, da die auf beide seiten funktionieren.)


----------



## jkox11 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wenn es mit der GPU zu tun hätte, würde der PC ja nicht jedes Mal neustarten. Dann hättest du vielleicht kein Bild, aber neustarten würde er nicht.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

müsste ich wenn ich schauen will obs an der grafikkarte liegt die ganze karte ausbauen? Oder reicht es wenn ich oben die kabel rauszieh? Falls ich ausbauen muss, müsste wohl auch das mainboard raus.

Edit: ja, aber alles andere macht für mich genauso wenig sinn. Wie kann der pc 2 stunden ohne jedes problem ein anspruchsvolles spiel laufen lassen, und dann in windows wegen nichts ständig rebooten?

Gibts irgendwelche Testprogramme die ich laufen lassen könnte, um jedes Teil auf Fehler zu prüfen?

Zb kam das Mainboard ungepolstert per Post zu mir, kann man das irgendwie testen?

Habe in der Windows Ereignisanzeige viele von diesen Einträgen:

imgur: the simple image sharer

Bei "Quelle" steht "Kernel-Power"

Detailansicht:

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Zb kam das Mainboard ungepolstert per Post zu mir, kann man das irgendwie testen?



Wenns läuft, läuft es.



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Habe in der Windows Ereignisanzeige viele von diesen Einträgen:


 
Kannst du ignorieren. Da steht immer irgendwas.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du ignorieren. Da steht immer irgendwas.


 
Das sind aber die Einträge, die sich auf die Neustarte beziehen. Dann weiss ich jetzt auch nicht, was man noch machen könnte. Wüsste auch nicht, wie alles wieder ausbauen und neu einbauen das Problem lösen sollte ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wie gesagt. Egal.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Sind eigentlich auch alle Treiber installiert?

Wenn Chipsatz-Treiber oder vergleichbar fehlen kann es instabil werden.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich auch alle Treiber installiert?
> 
> Wenn Chipsatz-Treiber oder vergleichbar fehlen kann es instabil werden.


 
Ja, gestern habe ich eine Windows-Installation mit allen Updates und Treibern gemacht, hat sich trotzdem ständig neu gestartet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (23. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ja, gestern habe ich eine Windows-Installation mit allen Updates und Treibern gemacht, hat sich trotzdem ständig neu gestartet.



Wenn Hilfe benötigt wird, verweiss ich dich auf den 'Hilfetelefon per Teamspeak'  von Mehlstaubthecat  Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Könnte es an irgendeiner BIOS-Einstellung liegen? Habe davon leider gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Habe nun alle Anschlüsse des Mainboards nochmal kontrolliert, ein paar Netzteilanschlüsse umgesteckt, so dass nicht mehr als 1 Laufwerk pro Kabel ins Netzteil führt, habe sogar eine andere Steckdose ausprobiert. Der PC startet sich immernoch ständig neu.

Wenn es nicht die GPU, Mainboard oder der RAM sein kann: kann es sein, dass es an der CPU liegt? Gibts ein gutes Testprogramm für die CPU, ähnlich wie memtest für RAM?


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dann würde ich mal bei Be Quiet nachfragen und ggf. den Vor Ort Service in Anspruch nehmen könnte das Netzteil sein was nicht 100% funktioniert zumindest mal fragen was die dazu sagen.

Für die CPU Prime95 27.9 am besten sonst wird es richtig heiß^^

[Guide] [HowTo] get my Haswell & Devil's Canyon stable - Guide und Full Custom Liste hier mal nen Guide zum CPU testen/OCen - keine Angst du musst nicht OCen um die CPU zu testen.

Bei was für Tätigkeiten geht der PC denn jetzt aus aktuell?

Falls die CPU instabil ist, verursacht die eher nen Bluescreen außer die ist wirklich defekt aber würde aktuell am ehesten das Netzteil verdächtigen weil der PC ausgeht.


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die "Symptome" die mein PC hat, sind auch im Netzteilhandbuch beschrieben: imgur: the simple image sharer

Insofern erscheint es mir auch plausibel, dass etwas damit nicht stimmt. Die Frage ist nur, ob es kaputt ist, oder etwas falsch angeschlossen wurde. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass ein neues Netzteil dieser Güteklasse so einen Mangel aufweist. Werde wohl echt mal den Support anrufen und fragen, was ich tun soll.

Sollte jemand dennoch weitere Ideen haben, was ich noch ausprobieren könnte, bitte einfach posten.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Wie schon gesagt bau mal die Grafikkarte aus, die ist doch der größte Stromverbraucher auch wenn das Netzteil die Karte natürlich problemlos packen sollte^^


----------



## jbjbjb (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Update: scheine den Übeltäter endlich gefunden zu haben.. Zumindest läuft der PC nun gute zwei Stunden ohne jeden Neustart. Momentan sieht es so aus, dass es an der SSD lag. Habe die SSD nicht angeschlossen jetzt und Windows auf die normale Festplatte installiert und es läuft problemlos.

Werde trotzdem noch abwarten, aber momentan sieht es stabil aus.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, dann hoffen wir mal das beste^^

Lass doch einmal einen Test (CrystalDisk oder vergleichbar) laufen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Mit der Crucial gab es doch immer mal gelegentlich Probleme - da könnte man nochmal das vor ein paar Seiten von mir angeschnittene Thema UEFI Mode aufgreifen vll hat es ja damit auch was zu tun - hast du da mal drauf geachtet @ TE

Habe ja die Crucial selbst als 256GB die läuft mit beiden Modi problemlos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Mit der Crucial gab es doch immer mal gelegentlich Probleme - da könnte man nochmal das vor ein paar Seiten von mir angeschnittene Thema UEFI Mode aufgreifen vll hat es ja damit auch was zu tun - hast du da mal drauf geachtet @ TE
> 
> Habe ja die Crucial selbst als 256GB die läuft mit beiden Modi problemlos


 
Was gab es bei der Crucial denn für Probleme? Dachte einfach plug and play  Irgendwelche Werte die vom Bios nicht richtig umgesetzt worden sind oder dergleichen?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Habe gelegentlich - wenn man die hohe Anzahl an Verkäufen bedenkt - gelesen das manche auch Probleme haben.

Normal funktioniert die schon problemlos und einfach


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Schlechte Neuigkeiten, hatte nun doch wieder Restarts. Beim Installieren von Windows 8.1 schaltet er sich wieder jedesmal aus. Lief jetzt ca 4 Stunden fehlerfrei (während Windows Updates).

Was ich mich frage, könnte es wohl dennoch ein Temperaturproblem sein? Mein Laptop hat sich im Sommer teilweise ausgeschaltet, wenn ich den richtig stark ausgelastet hab. Genau wie das mein PC jetzt macht. Das war auch ohne Bluescreen, um halt die Teile direkt auszuschalten und zu schonen.

Insofern wären Temperaturprobleme das einzige, was mir noch einigermassen einleuchten würde hier. 

Welches Programm sollte ich nehmen, um mal die CPU-Temp (bzw allgemein Temperaturen) auszulesen? Und wie hoch sollte die ca sein?

Habe es vorhin mit geöffneter Seitenwand und offenen Fensteen getestet, aber stürzt dennoch immer an derselben Stelle ab.

Edit:
Was ich halt absolut merkwürdig finde, ist dass der PC wie gewisse "Trigger" hat, die den Restart auslösen und diese ändern sich mit jeder Windows-Installation. Gerade wars jedes mal an der gleichen Stelle im 8.1 Update, bei einer anderen Installation wars jedes mal direkt nach dem Booten, oder aber einmal einige Sekunden nach Öffnen von Chrome.. Ich verstehs nicht.

Nochmal edit: gegen die überhitzungstheorie spricht auch, dass sich das problem nicht temporär lösen lässt, wenn man den pc abkühlen lässt. Gerade bin ich wieder bei einer windows-installation, bei der sich noch während dem bootvorgang der pc ausschaltet. Habe dann den pc ca 20 min ausgeschaltet gelassen bei offenen fenstern im zimmer, eingeschaltet, und er hat sich direkt wieder an exakt der gleichen stelle im bootvorgang ausgeschaltet.

@nuvirus: versteh nicht so wirklich, was du mit UEFI meinst. Muss man das aktivieren im bios?


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Problem gelöst!! Jetzt zu 100% sicher.

Das Problem entstand ein paar Seiten vorher in diesem Thread: Ich habe gefragt, warum mein RAM nur 1333 MHz anzeigt im Task Manager, statt der versprochenen 2400. Dann hat mir jemand gesagt, ich solle im BIOS "XMP" aktivieren. Stellt sich heraus, dass das der Ursprung aller Probleme war. Ich habe XMP deaktiviert und alles läuft zuverlässig. Ich konnte alle Updates installieren, habe ein Spiel getestet, alles läuft super.

Nun natürlich die Frage: Wie bekomm ich die 2400 MHz hin beim RAM? Und wie kann es sein, dass die Option im BIOS, um das zu aktivieren, das ganze System so dermassen instabil macht, dass nichts mehr geht, bis man es deaktiviert?


----------



## rackcity (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

dann selber einstellen


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



rackcity schrieb:


> dann selber einstellen


 
Wie das? Was muss ich im BIOS machen, damit die RAM mit 2400 MHz laufen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (24. Oktober 2014)

Das X.M.P Profil aktivieren


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst auf 2400 manuell einstellen und die Timings auch, mit XMP hatte ich nach Bios Update auch Probleme nur das mein PC gemeint hat nach langer Zeit immer mal neu zu starten wenn ich nicht am PC war xD 

Evtl geht XMP auch und man muss paar Spannungen ändern, hier in diesem Guide steht auch was zum RAM und relevanten Spannungen dafür. 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...table-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html

Bei Fragen am besten hier mit Screenshots über Einstellungen Posten

Weiter unten steht auch wie du es testen kannst und je nachdem welche Spannung du noch ändern musst damit es hoffentlich stabil läuft. 

Der Guide ist auch meiner Meinung nach sehr gut wenn du dich mit CPU OC beschäftigen willst, streng genommen ist bereits 1866 OC bzw RAM OC 

Edit: hier mal die relevante Passagen aus dem Guide:

Der Ram-Speicher*sollte innerhalb der Spezifikationen laufen und nicht zu Fehlern führen.
Ram-OC macht die Sache natürlich nicht einfacher und kann sich auf der Vcore und SA/VTT bemerkbar machen, was aber erst ab 2000MHz Auswirkungen haben sollte.
Mit einer Ram-Vollbestückung braucht man in der Regel auch etwas mehr Agent/IMC Voltage, eventuell auch mehr Vcore.
Ein kleinerer Ramtakt als 1866MHz, sorgt auf der Haswell Plattform für einen nicht unwesentlichen Performance-Verlust.
Welches in Spielen je nach Takt, bis zu 10 Frames ausmachen kann und deshalb die Spieler interessieren sollte.
Hierzu ein interessanter Test:*Haswell Real World Performance: DDR3-1600 RAM Speed Is Not Enough - hwbot.org
Dass man bei Ram-OC seine Rams im Griff haben sollte, dürfte klar sein.
Die VTT und Agent/IMC-Voltage*spielt dann hier auch keine unwichtige Rolle.
Die VTT auch CPU analog/digital I/O Voltage Offset genannt, stellt man am besten asynchron ein.
Viele User berichten zwar mit auto - Einstellungen auf der Agent und VTT sehr weit zu kommen, aber das hängt wohl auch stark vom Ram und Board ab.
Ich muss mit meinen*G.Skill TridentX-F3-2400C9Q-16GTXD*@ 2400MHz 10-11-11-21-1T auf dem Z87M OCF eine Agent von +0.016 fahren und eine VTT a/d von +0.030 und +0.025.
Das war fast mit jeder anderen CPU so, nur zwei Chips kamen mit meinen Ram-Settings nicht klar, die dann aber mit XMP liefen.
In dem Fall hilft es wahrscheinlich die VTT und Agent erneut anzupassen, wahrscheinlich aber eher die Timings/Vdimm.
Mit den*Samsung Green*@ 2400MHz war die VTT gleich, aber die Agent etwas höher nämlich +0.018.
Die Agent und die VTT wirken beide auf den IMC, deshalb nicht nur die VTT alleine erhöhen, sondern auch die Agent gleich erhöhen.
Das ist bei 2400MHz Ramtakt ein muss. Das war auch schon auf der Vorgängerplattform so.
Bei 2400MHz Ramtakt sollte die Agent zwischen +0.015 bis +0.020 liegen und die VTT zwischen +0.025/+0.020 bis +0.030/+0.025 auf dem ASRock.*
Ist die optimale SA und I/O offset einmal gefunden, passen diese auch bei einem anderen CPU-Takt.
Die richtige SA und VTT ist wichtig!
Auf Auto-Einstellungen legen die Boards auf der SA +0.230 und auf der VTT +0.200 an, was grenzwertig und unnötig ist.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Versteh kein Wort. Scheint ja ganz schön kompliziert zu sein, zu machen, dass der RAM mit der Taktfrequenz läuft, mit der er verkauft wurde.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Deswegen gibt es ja eigl das XMP Profil das normal funktioniert


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Deswegen gibt es ja eigl das XMP Profil das normal funktioniert, streng genommen ist es bereits OC ab 1866 RAM, bei Fragen einfach fragen was da letztendlich steht:
Du musst die genannten Spannungen manuell einstellen und dann schauen ob es stabil läuft. 
Lass das XMP mal an und stelle die Spannungen selbst ein und teste es

Bei Fragen hier Screenshots Posten, im Guide stehen ja grobe Richtlinien in welchem Bereich die Spannungen erhöht werden müssen 

Sry Doppelpost noch nicht ganz wach...

Edit: hier noch was gefunden

Ausgangswerte der VTT und Agent:
... 

Auf*Gigabyte*Boards sollen oft synchrone Werte auf der VTT gut sein.*
Mit den neuen Devils Canyon sollte man ruhig auch versuchen mit weniger SA und VTT auszukommen.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok werde mir das später nochmal anschauen. Heute sind übrigens noch die zwei zusätzlichen be quiet Caselüfter angekommen. Wo würden die bei meinem Fractal Define R4-Case wohl am meisten Sinn machen? Standardmässig ist vorne unten und hinten ein Lüfter vorinstalliert, man kann die aber dort rausnehmen und woanders reinmachen.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde die 2 Be Quiet vorne und 1x hinten 1x oben die Fractal ausblasend montieren


----------



## Adi1 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Gelöscht.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Joa, ich habe meine 2 zusätzlichen BeQuiets so montiert, wie Virus schrieb.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Ich würde die 2 Be Quiet vorne und 1x hinten 1x oben die Fractal ausblasend montieren


 
Ok. Noch eine Frage, die Anschlüsse sehen so aus:

imgur: the simple image sharer

Welchen soll ich da nehmen, 5, 7 oder 12V? Und diese Anschlüsse passen ja nicht auf die Fan Slots auf dem MB (habe dort eh nur 3 Slots, bei jetzt insgesamt 4 Lüftern. Werden die be quiet Lüfter direkt ans Netzteil angeschlossen?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich habe die beiden Fractallüfter an die gehäuseinterne Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, und die beiden BeQuiets direkt ans Mainboard


----------



## Icedaft (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Für ein bischen Durchzug reichen 5V aus.

Den Lüfter mit dem Molex-Stecker vom Bild würde ich wenn, dann im Deckel montieren, den Rest über das Board gesteuert.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Molex liegen doch nur als Adapter bei, die würde ich gar nicht nutzen, sondern so anschliessen, wie gerade beschrieben.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Lüfter sind normale 3-Pin bei Be Quiet liegt der Adapter bei falls man es fix auf ne Drehzahl bzw Spannung Regeln will


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Aber sollte man nicht direkt die 12V nehmen? Die werden doch sowieso runtergefahren, wenn sie nicht so stark gebraucht werden oder nicht?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du die über den Adapter laufen sind die fix auf der Spannung bzw Drehzahl, dynamisch nur übers Board


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Nö, wenn Du die direkt per 12 Volt Molex ans Netzteil anschliesst, laufen die immer volle Pulle 

Du kannst ja entweder 3 Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses anschliessen, und den 4ten ans Mainboard, oder Du holst dir nen Y-Adapter und kannst so alle 4 Luffis an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen : 

https://www.google.de/search?q=y-Ad...&channel=sb&tbm=shop&spd=13829911673315866726


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

ich würde die Fractal Lüfter an die interne Steuerung anschließen und entweder auf 5 oder 7V laufen lassen - 12V außerhalb von Games ist mir zu laut bei denen - ich habe ja das große R4 also hab ich fast das gleiche Case.

Hab atm nur noch einen der Fractal Lüfter drin - vorne 2 Noctua da mir da Durchsatz wichtiger war und oben 1 SW2 140mm - hinten ist noch der Fractal Lüfter drin.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Joa, ich lasse die Fractallüfter auch immer auf 5 oder 7 Volt laufen, bei heftigem zocken kriegen die dann schonmal 12 Volt.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden Fractallüfter an die gehäuseinterne Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, und die beiden BeQuiets direkt ans Mainboard



 Alles klar, dann also ohne diesen 5/7/12 v adapter, direkt ans mainboard?

Und dann beide be quiet vorne am gehäuse, ein fractal hinten und den anderen fractal oben? Oder wäre der zweite fractal evtl an der seite besser als oben?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

oben genau die Adapter kannst in ner Box sammeln^^


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jepp, die beiden BeQuiets vorne, direkt ans Mainboard, den vorderen Fractal hinten in den Deckel, ausblasend.

Wie gesagt, Du könntest noch den oberen der beiden BeQuiets mit an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen und nur den 4ten Luffi ans Mainboard 

In die Seite gehört so gut wie nie ein Lüfter.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

imgur: the simple image sharer

Soll ich den Fractal beim Deckel jetzt bei 1 oder 2 einbauen? 1 ist vorne am Gehäuse. Bei 2 wär ja direkt um die Ecke der hintere Lüfter.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

2 also in der Nähe des Heck Lüfters damit hast du nen schönen Luftstrom vorne rein -> hinten oben raus


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jepp, genauso wie NuVirus schrieb


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, hat geklappt. Noch eine Frage, habe hier noch einen alten 24" Belinea-Monitor, den ich eig als zweiten Monitor anschliessen wollte. Der erste ist am DisplayPort angeschlossen, der zweite über HDMI. Leider zeigt mir der zweite Bildschirm an, dass er kein Signal bekommt. Das merkwürdige ist aber, dass mein PC den zweiten Screen erkennt (zeigt den Namen an usw), er bleibt nur einfach schwarz. Eine Idee, wie man das fixen könnte?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Versuch mal DVI oder schau mal welcher Monitor der Favorit Monitor ist. Eventuell musst du da was umschalten.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hast du in den Einstelllungen auf Erweitert gestellt?


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Versuch mal DVI oder schau mal welcher Monitor der Favorit Monitor ist. Eventuell musst du da was umschalten.


 
Klappt nicht. Der Monitor ist zu alt und hat kein DVI, hat nur diesen blauen Anschluss und HDMI. Und über HDMI erkennt der PC zwar den Bildschirm, aber der Bildschirm bleibt trotzdem einfach schwarz.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hast du auf den Bildschirm schon erweitert in den Einstellungen?


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jepp, Du musst im Grakatreiber auch einstellen, das die Graka das Bild an 2 Monitore ausgeben soll.

Also den Hauptmonitor entweder erweitern, oder duplizieren


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, Du musst im Grakatreiber auch einstellen, das die Graka das Bild an 2 Monitore ausgeben soll.
> 
> Also den Hauptmonitor entweder erweitern, oder duplizieren


 
Im Grakatreiber seh ich dazu gar nichts. In Windows ist es auf erweitern.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Einfach Rechtsklick während du am Desktop bist und dann auf 'Bildschirmauflösungen'


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Kann es sein, dass der Bildschirm einen zu alten HDMI-Standard hat? Der ist bestimmt schon 7 Jahre alt. Komisch ist halt wie gesagt, dass der PC den Monitor mit Namen erkennt, der Monitor aber dennoch schwarz bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Läuft der Monitor denn wenn du in alleine anschließt?


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Läuft der Monitor denn wenn du in alleine anschließt?


 
Ne. Ich hatte den früher immer über das blaue Kabel in Betrieb, aber solche Anschlüsse gibts ja seit langem nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das blaue Kabel ist ein VGA Kabel.
Du sollst den Monitor jetzt mal alleine an den Rechner anschließen. Mit dem HDMI Anschluss.
Zumindest einschalten sollte er sich.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ne sag ich ja, der bleibt schwarz. Auch wenn es der einzige Monitor ist der angeschlossen ist. Bzw sagt, dass er kein Signal hat.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Merkwürdig.
Dann musst du den mal an einem anderen Rechner anschließen. Notebook reicht da schon.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Oder mal VGA probieren das läuft meist problemlos


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Aktuelle Grafikkarten haben keinen VGA Anschluss mehr.


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Bei meiner 970 lag nen Adapter bei


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Welche hast du denn?


----------



## NuVirus (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Air 970 Boss Ultra geht morgen zurück da zu laut


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das Zubehör bei den anderen Karten ist.
Ich weiß z.B. dass bei Gigabyte gar keine Adapter bei liegen. Daher auch der etwas günstigere Preis.
Zubehör kostet ja auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ne sag ich ja, der bleibt schwarz. Auch wenn es der einzige Monitor ist der angeschlossen ist. Bzw sagt, dass er kein Signal hat.



Kann sein das die Elkos die hinter dem Display sind, tot sind und deshalb kein Bild mehr anzeigen können,  obwohl eine Identifizierung des Bildschirm stattgefunden hat.  Das gleiche passierte mir mit dem Monitor des Fathers (Samsung).  Gegooglet und herausgefunden, das neue Elkos die Lösung sind, verbaut und so  den Bildschirm zu neuem Leben erbracht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du meinst die Hintergrundbeleuchtung?
Bei so einem alten Gerät sind das sicher noch Leuchtstoffröhren.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Samsung Monitor der ebenfalls plötzlich dunkel war. 
Wenn man mit einer Lampe hineinleuchtete konnte man das Bild das die Grafikkarte ausgab aber noch schemenhaft erkennen.


----------



## jbjbjb (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Problem gelöst - habe ihn über ein DVI-VGA Kabel angeschlossen und jetzt läuft er.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (24. Oktober 2014)

jbjbjb schrieb:


> Problem gelöst - habe ihn über ein DVI-VGA Kabel angeschlossen und jetzt läuft er.



Dann hat es an einem Kabelendesockel die Daten nicht vollständig übertragen. Aber was ich mal wissen will,  ob du noch Bilder schickst?  Wird doch mal Zeit Neid zu generieren


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also zwei Dinge gibt es noch, die mich momentan stören:

- Beim RAM weiss ich leider noch immer nicht wirklich, wie ich den auf 2400 MHZ bringen kann. Hab mir jetzt nochmal das ganze im BIOS angeschaut. So sieht das Standard-Profil aus bei den RAM-Settings: imgur: the simple image sharer
Wenn ich dann oben bei XMP von Disabled umstelle (es hat Profile 1 und Profile 2 aber beide scheinen dasselbe zu machen), sieht es wie folgt aus (geändert haben sich "System Memory Multiplier", "Memory Frequency" und "Profile DDR Voltage": imgur: the simple image sharer
Habe es auch nochmal probiert und direkt gab es wieder einen Neustart des PCs, gefolgt von folgender Meldung: imgur: the simple image sharer . Dies lässt mich vermuten, dass dieses XMP-Setting nicht nur am RAM etwas macht, sondern auch an der CPU. Was "BCLK" ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich müsste wohl echt die RAM-Einstellungen im BIOS auf manuell stellen und das selber ändern, aber keine Ahnung was ich da für Werte eingeben soll.

- Als ich im BIOS war, fiel mir auch die CPU-Temperatur auf. Die zeigte mir dort 51°C an, nachdem ich nur etwas auf Youtube war und neugestartet hab. Das ist doch viel zu heiss oder? Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt, dass ich zu viel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen hab. Bevor ich jetzt aber den ganzen PC wieder auseinander nehme, um den CPU-Kühler mit weniger Wärmeleitpaste nochmal neu aufzustecken, würd ich aber doch lieber sonst irgendwie testen, ob die momentan zu heiss wird und throtteln muss - wie mach ich das am besten?


----------



## V1p3R0105 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Lade das Profil und Starte neu dann sollte es funktionieren! Zu der Temperatur: Wie schaut die Spannung des CPU aus?


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Mach mal nochmal XMP Profil an und stelle die DDR Voltage auf 1,65V vll ist die Spannung falsch eingestellt im XMP Profil


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



V1p3R0105 schrieb:


> Lade das Profil und Starte neu dann sollte es funktionieren! Zu der Temperatur: Wie schaut die Spannung des CPU aus?


 
Es hat ja eben nicht funktioniert mit dem XMP-Profil.. Wo seh ich die Spannung der CPU?

EDIT: @NuVirus: Die Spannung wird vom XMP-Profil automatisch auf 1.65V gestellt, wenn ich es aktivier (von 1.5V)


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Post oben beachten, welche Spannung bei DDR Voltage stellt XMP denn ein wenn du speicherst und nochmal ins Bios gehst - ggf nochmal nen Screenshot hochladen wie es mit XMP Profil aussieht denn manuell einstellen ist nervig - später können wir immernoch die anderen Spannungen die ich auf den letzten Seiten angesprochen hab optimieren - so habe ich es auch bei mir gemacht


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Post oben beachten, welche Spannung bei DDR Voltage stellt XMP denn ein wenn du speicherst und nochmal ins Bios gehst - ggf nochmal nen Screenshot hochladen wie es mit XMP Profil aussieht denn manuell einstellen ist nervig - später können wir immernoch die anderen Spannungen die ich auf den letzten Seiten angesprochen hab optimieren - so habe ich es auch bei mir gemacht


 
Wenn ich speichere und nochmal ins BIOS geh, sieht das immernoch gleich aus. Das sind die Werte die es wählt mit XMP: imgur: the simple image sharer

System Memory Multiplier: 13.33 -> 24.00
Memory Frequency: 1333MHz -> 2400MHz
Profile DDR Voltage: 1.5V -> 1.65V

Aber wie gesagt, diese Meldung imgur: the simple image sharer vorhin, lässt mich vermuten, dass das XMP-Setting eben nicht nur die RAM-Settings verändert, sondern auch an den CPU-Settings was verstellt. Was dann zu den Abstürzen führt.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das ist auch so XMP stellt meist die CPU auf 4,4Ghz - läuft er mit XMP Setting problemlos hoch?

Falls ja mal Prime 95 Blend anwerfen und mal nen Screenshot von CPU-Z machen zwecks Spannung und RAM Latenzen usw 

Evtl muss man die V-Core noch etwas erhöhen oder eben andere Spannungen noch etwas anpassen


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Das ist auch so XMP stellt meist die CPU auf 4,4Ghz - läuft er mit XMP Setting problemlos hoch?
> 
> Falls ja mal Prime 95 Blend anwerfen und mal nen Screenshot von CPU-Z machen zwecks Spannung und RAM Latenzen usw
> 
> Evtl muss man die V-Core noch etwas erhöhen oder eben andere Spannungen noch etwas anpassen


 
Ok sehr merkwürdig grad, hab jetzt mal testweise einfach Prime95 und CPU-Z heruntergeladen und bei Prime den Blend-Test einfach mal auf 1333 MHz gestartet. Hab OK gedrückt und der PC hat sich sofort ausgeschaltet und neugestartet, wie es sonst immer der Fall war mit den XMP-Settings und RAM auf 2400 MHZ.. So sieht CPU-Z bei mir aus ohne XMP-Settings und RAM auf 1333 MHz. Stimmt da was nicht mit der CPU? imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also die V-Core ist viel zu hoch mehr als 1,2V sollte bei der CPU nicht notwendig sein schau mal bitte bei CPU-Z im Reiter Mainboard welche Bios Version du hast oder lad nen Screenshot hoch - Coretemp kannst dir danach auch mal runterladen ich würde mal ein Bios Update machen oder hattest du das schon?


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Also die V-Core ist viel zu hoch mehr als 1,2V sollte bei der CPU nicht notwendig sein schau mal bitte bei CPU-Z im Reiter Mainboard welche Bios Version du hast oder lad nen Screenshot hoch - Coretemp kannst dir danach auch mal runterladen ich würde mal ein Bios Update machen oder hattest du das schon?


 
Es schwankt irgendwie recht stark, momentan sieht es so aus: imgur: the simple image sharer . Bei Mainboard steht bei CPU-Z unter BIOS folgendes:

Brand: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: F2
Date: 04/25/2014

BIOS ist glaub ich auf dem neusten Stand. Coretemp zeigt folgendes: imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Was schwankt stark? Die CPU Voltage? 
Na hoffentlich schwankt sie stark. Das ist ja der Sinn der Sache.

Das Bios ist vom April.
Da gibt es echt kein neueres?


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok grad gesehen, es gibt eins vom Juni: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) . Scheint aber nichts an meinen Problemen zu ändern, wenn ich mir rechts die Beschreibung anseh. Soll ich es dennoch installieren?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Immer rauf mit dem neuen Bios.
Dein aktuelles Bios ist das First Release Bios.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jo könnte Probleme an Spannungen usw beheben

Aber du musst drauf achten das richtige Board zu nehmen GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) oder hast du das Bios schon drauf?


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Jo könnte Probleme an Spannungen usw beheben
> 
> Aber du musst drauf achten das richtige Board zu nehmen GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0) oder hast du das Bios schon drauf?


 
Ich hab das MX-Board, nicht das X. Weiss aber nicht, wie ich das BIOS updaten soll und find auch keine Anleitung auf der Seite. Müsste ich das auf ne CD brennen oder so? Wenn ich das downloade, sind das einfach 3 Files, und es lässt sich nicht öffnen: imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dachte du hast das Gaming 5 gekauft das von dir ist ja nen mATX Board mit nur 4 CPU Phasen was nicht so toll zum i7 4790k passt evtl daher die Probleme - aber mach mal nen Bios Update.

Ist halt nur 1 Buchstabe anders aber Große Wirkung

Du musst das im Bios machen - bei Gigabyte aber noch nicht gemacht da müsste ich mich erst informieren was für ne Methode die haben aber bei allen neuen geht es irgendwie im Bios unter Windows gerade wenn der PC gern mal absürzt nicht zu empfeheln.

Du brauchst nen FAT32 formatieren USB Stick und da die F4 Datei direkt ins Hauptverzeichnis


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du hast das mainboard?
Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann brauchst du das angehängte Bios.

Bios Update machst du im Bios selbst.
Einfach die Zip Datei entpacken und auf einen Stick kopieren. Dann im Bios updaten. Dafür gibt es eine Update Funktion. Steht alles im Handbuch.


----------



## jbjbjb (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Hat problemlos funktioniert. Jetzt die neuste BIOS-Version drauf. Habe vorhin ohne XMP nochmal Prime 95 gestartet und diesmal hat der PC sich nicht mehr ausgeschaltet (habs nur ganz kurz laufen lassen zum schauen, weil er sich vor dem BIOS-Update SOFORT ausgeschaltet hat als ich Blend gestartet hab). Jetzt hab ich noch XMP aktiviert, RAM läuft auf 2400 MHz und bisher läuft er stabil. Sieht momentan so aus als lag es tatsächlich an der BIOS-Version. Werde euch updaten, sollten doch Probleme auftauchen.

Danke euch vielmals für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das sieht doch jetzt sehr gut aus.


----------



## NuVirus (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Poste doch mal Prime 95 Test, am besten erstmal Small FFTs da wird es wärmsten und Temperaturen auslesen mit Coretemp


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also bisher läuft alles immernoch super. Habe einige Games ausprobiert und alle laufen ohne Probleme und die Leistung ist sehr gut.

Nun wollte ich mal versuchen, ein bisschen zu overclocken. Da ich halt gerne mit 2560x1440 spiele, wird es teilweise etwas knapp mit den FPS. Nun weiss ich nicht genau, wie ich das am besten angehen soll. Vermutlich hilft bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen das Overclocken der GPU mehr, als von der CPU? Oder sollte man am besten gleich beides etwas übertakten?

Welches Programm sollte ich mir hier am besten holen?

EDIT: Zur Erinnerung nochmal, mein System ist:

i7 4790k
Gigabyte G1 970
Gigabyte GA-Z97-MX Gaming 5 Mainboard
16 GB RAM


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich würde MSI Afterburner nehmen und dann halt den GPU Takt erhöhen und dann am besten in der Praxis BF4 oder Crysis 3 zocken die sollen recht anfällig für instabile Grafikkarten sein. 
Die CPU würde ich erst später OCen da in hoher Auflösung die Grafikkarte limitieren wird.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du kannst im Bios bei CPU Ratio 45 eingeben und dann auf alle Kerne synchronisieren.
Dann sollte die CPU mit 4,5GHz laufen.
Allerdings bringen die paar MHz mehr jetzt nicht den großen Unterschied.

Sinnvoller ist es die GPU hochzuziehen. Um wie viel kann ich dir aber nicht sagen. Ist abhängig vom Chip.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also im BIOS gibt es folgende Optionen:

- imgur: the simple image sharer Wenn ich hier ein Upgrade auswähle, stellt es aber den RAM wieder von 2400 auf 1600 MHZ zurück, obwohl XMP aktiviert ist.. 

- imgur: the simple image sharer Hier hab ich mal auf 4.5 GHz gestellt und Windows gestartet, aber der PC hat sich auf dem Desktop nach kurzer Zeit ausgeschaltet mit der Einstellung. CPU-Temperatur war nicht zu hoch, keine Ahnung woran es lag. EDIT: Weiss auch nicht, warum im BIOS i7 4770k steht, obwohl ich den 4790k hab.

Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, die CPU zu overclocken, als über das BIOS? Würde es halt schon gerne ein wenig übertakten, da ich ja auch den guten Kühler gekauft hab dazu (be quiet dark rock pro 3). Und für GPU ist Afterburner empfehlenswert?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Dann muss die Spannung wieder angehoben werden, aber takte erstmal die Grafikkarte hoch das bringt mehr wenn die dann stabil läuft kannst dich nochmal an die CPU machen, sonst weißt du nicht liegt der Absturz/Freeze jetzt an der CPU oder Grafikkarte.

CPU nur über das Bios Ocen, gibt zwar andere Möglichkeiten würde ich aber nicht empfehlen weil du später sowieso alles im Bios einstellen solltest.

Von den Auto Funktionen bitte die Finger lassen, bitte nur über den Multi selbst OCen sonst verhaut er dir wieder Spannungen und alles geht wieder von vorne los.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OK, werde es später mal so probieren. Eine ganz andere Frage noch: Ich habe ja als Netzteil das P10 550W von be quiet. Jetzt habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

Sollte GTA 5 (das im Januar rauskommt) eine gute SLI-Untersützung haben, und die GTX 970 dann relativ günstig erhältlich sein, würde ich evtl doch eine zweite holen. Wäre das Netzteil hier ausreichend oder sollte ich es vielleicht (lieber früher als später) umtauschen gegen das P10 mit 650 W? Wie gesagt, ich weiss halt momentan noch nicht, ob eine zweite GPU dazu kommen wird oder nicht, da das Spiel halt noch nicht raus ist. Wenn ich im be quiet PSU calculator mein System eingebe (be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC), also i7 4790k, zwei GTX 970, zwei SATA (Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk - oder noch ein drittes für die SSD?), 2x Arbeitsspeicher (2x8GB), 4x Lüfter (damit sind die Case-Lüfter gemeint oder?) UND unten die Übertakt-Einstellung nehme, zeigt er mir einen Wattverbrauch von maximal 489 an.

imgur: the simple image sharer

Damit würde das 550W-Netzteil eigentlich noch ausreichen oder? Zwar knapp, aber funktionieren müsste es. Im Text oben steht zwar, dass der beste Wirkungsgrad zwischen 50% und 80% Auslastung liegt, und mit dem 550W-Netzteil würde ich auf 89% kommen. Oder sind solche Ergebnisse zu allgemein, um das so ausrechnen zu können? Es gibt ja zb auch viele verschiedene Modelle der 970, usw. Was meint ihr?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also mit OC von CPU und GPU gerade in Verbindung mit der hungrigen G1 970 Gaming könnte es wirklich zu viel des guten sein, nicht so stromhungrige Karten sollten mit dem 550W möglich sein.

Kalkulatoren kannst du in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich dachte, gerade die 970 ist so sparsam. Also dann doch eher das 650W? Sollte ich dann aber doch keine zweite 970 holen, wäre das auch nicht wirklich ein Problem oder?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Nein direkt das P10 750W, die G1 970 verbraucht deutlich mehr die hat nen deutlich höheres Powertarget die kann bis ca. 250W schlucken gerade mit OC und evtl höhere Voltage.

Mit nem zu großen Netzteil hast halt etwa höheren Idle Verbrauch und evtl unnötig Geld ausgegeben falls es bei einer Karte bleibt.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ist aber nicht das Netzteil auch der Teil im PC, welchen man vermutlich auch in 3 Jahren noch verwenden kann (wenn es gut ist), auch wenn alle anderen Komponenten aktualisiert wurden? Oder überschätze ich hier die Wiederverwendbarkeit von Netzteilen?

Müsste ich, falls ich mich für SLI entscheide, auch andere Komponenten überarbeiten? Lüftung oder sowas? Ausserdem verwirrt mich bei meinem Mainboard, dass es nur einen PCI-Express 16-Slot hat (in welchem meine jetzige 970 steckt). Dann hat es noch einen PCIEX 8 und einen PCIEX 4-Slot. Ist das ein Problem, dass nicht alle Slots PCIEX 16 sind?

EDIT: Ich frage mich auch, wie wahrscheinlich es wohl ist, dass GTA 5 mit SLI gut laufen wird. Mit gut meine ich: deutlich höhere FPS auf 2560x1440 und frei von SLI-bedingten Faktoren wie Mikrorucklern. Oder sind diese Mikroruckler bei ausnahmslos JEDEM Game vorhanden mit SLI? Lassen sie sich durch NVIDIA-Treiberupdates fixen oder sind sie einfach naturgemäss da, weil es mit SLI nicht anders möglich ist?

Sollten in meinen Augen trotz allem wieder die SLI-Nachteile überwiegen, werde ich wohl bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration bleiben und einfach relativ regelmässig die GPU updaten (und halt übertakten, vermutlich auch in einigen Spielen mit 1080 zufriedengeben). Wenn aber SLI gar keine so gravierenden Probleme verursacht, wäre es für mich halt eine recht interessante Lösung.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht das Netzteil auch der Teil im PC, welchen man vermutlich auch in 3 Jahren noch verwenden kann (wenn es gut ist), auch wenn alle anderen Komponenten aktualisiert wurden? Oder überschätze ich hier die Wiederverwendbarkeit von Netzteilen?



Wenn das Netzteil hochwertig ist kannst du es in 3 Jahren auch noch nutzen und auch in 5 Jahren.



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Müsste ich, falls ich mich für SLI entscheide, auch andere Komponenten überarbeiten? Lüftung oder sowas? Ausserdem verwirrt mich bei meinem Mainboard, dass es nur einen PCI-Express 16-Slot hat (in welchem meine jetzige 970 steckt). Dann hat es noch einen PCIEX 8 und einen PCIEX 4-Slot. Ist das ein Problem, dass nicht alle Slots PCIEX 16 sind?



Woher willst du denn 3x 16 Lanes herbekommen?
Das sind 48 Lanes. Das bietet niemand.
Wenn du zwei Karten einbaust teilen sich die 16 Lanes der CPU in 2x8 Lanes auf.



jbjbjb schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich frage mich auch, wie wahrscheinlich es wohl ist, dass GTA 5 mit SLI gut laufen wird. Mit gut meine ich: deutlich höhere FPS auf 2560x1440 und frei von SLI-bedingten Faktoren wie Mikrorucklern. Oder sind diese Mikroruckler bei ausnahmslos JEDEM Game vorhanden mit SLI? Lassen sie sich durch NVIDIA-Treiberupdates fixen oder sind sie einfach naturgemäss da, weil es mit SLI nicht anders möglich ist?



GTA 5 kommt im Januar raus. Niemand weiß wie was laufen wird.



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Sollten in meinen Augen trotz allem wieder die SLI-Nachteile überwiegen, werde ich wohl bei meiner jetzigen Konfiguration bleiben und einfach relativ regelmässig die GPU updaten (und halt übertakten, vermutlich auch in einigen Spielen mit 1080 zufriedengeben). Wenn aber SLI gar keine so gravierenden Probleme verursacht, wäre es für mich halt eine recht interessante Lösung.


 
Du musst SLI halt ausprobieren ob es dir liegt.
Wenn nicht schick die zweite Karte halt wieder zurück.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Aber wie verhält sich SLI bei aktuellen Spielen? Ich verstehe halt nicht, ob die häufig genannten Mikroruckler ein Treiberproblem sind, oder ob sie ganz einfach aufgrund der Technologie da sind und ein System mit zwei Grafikkarten nicht möglich ist ohne Mikroruckler. Sollte letzteres der Fall sein, es sich also um einen hardwarebedingten Kompromiss handeln, den man bei SLI eingeht, und welchen man auch mittels Treiberupdates nicht wegbekommen kann, dann wäre es nichts für mich.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Mikroruckler sind technisch bedingt und haben nichts mit den Treibern zu tun.
Daher wirst du immer Mikroruckler bei mehreren GPUs haben.
Mal mehr oder mal weniger. Einige merken das eher und andere gar nicht.
Das musst du halt ausprobieren.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Mikroruckler sind technisch bedingt und haben nichts mit den Treibern zu tun.
> Daher wirst du immer Mikroruckler bei mehreren GPUs haben.
> Mal mehr oder mal weniger. Einige merken das eher und andere gar nicht.
> Das musst du halt ausprobieren.


 
Danke, dann werde ich bei meinem Single-GPU Setup bleiben. Bin überzeugt, dass mir das sofort störend auffallen würde - auch wenn das Leistungsplus eines SLI-Systems natürlich reizt. Beim Netzteil überlege ich nun trotzdem, vorallem da du bestätigt hast, dass man Netzteile mit guter Qualität (was das P10 ja ist) so lange verwenden kann. Würdest du sagen, dass 550 W auch für Hardware der nächsten 5 Jahre gut reichen wird, so lange ich bei einer Grafikkarte bleibe? Erhöht sich die benötigte Wattleistung überhaupt merklich von Generation zu Generation - wie war das von ~2009 bis heute, im Vergleich?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der Verbrauch wird nicht wirklich steigen selbst falls es mal auf 300W hochgehen sollte bei OC Varianten reicht das P10 dafür aus.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das P10 mit 550 Watt reicht für jede Single GPU Kombination aus. Auch in 5 Jahren noch denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es plötzlich Grafikkarten geben wird die plötzlich wieder Stromfresser sind.
Eine Nvidia 8800 Ultra hat nicht mehr Strom verbraucht als heutige Grafikkarten.
Nur hat die 8800 Ultra auch im Idle genauso viel Strom durchgeballert wie unter Last. Das ist heute anders. Eine Karte wie die GTX 970 braucht im Idle vielleicht 10-20 Watt.
Die Leistungsaufnahme schwankt heute viel mehr als früher. Das ist aber kein Problem. Das Netzteil ist bestens gerüstet für aktuelle Karten und deren unterschiedliche Lastzustände.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Alles klar, danke. Dann werde ich alles so beibehalten. Nochmal zurück zu der Übertaktungsgeschichte: Ich fange also zuerst mal an, die GPU schrittweise zu übertakten und wenn ich die richtigen Werte gefunden hab, werde ich mich an die CPU rantasten.

Vorher wurde mir "MSI Afterburner" empfohlen, um die GPU zu übertakten. Ich habe aber eine Gigabyte-Grafikkarte. Welches Tool wär dafür geeignet?


----------



## Adi1 (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



jbjbjb schrieb:


> Vorher wurde mir "MSI Afterburner" empfohlen, um die GPU zu übertakten. Ich habe aber eine Gigabyte-Grafikkarte. Welches Tool wär dafür geeignet?


 
 Da kannst Du das Programm auch nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

MSI Afterburner kannst du auch für die gigabyte nehmen. Spielt keine Rolle welcher Grafikkarten Hersteller.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Jo mit meiner Gigabyte 670 läuft es auch


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OK, weiss jetzt nicht wirklich wie ich am besten vorgehen soll: imgur: the simple image sharer

Power Limit auf Max und Core Clock und Memory Clock in kleinen Schritten hochdrehen? Wenn ja, wie gross sollten die Schritte sein ca?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Power Limit mal max damit das nicht limitiert und dann den Core Clock hoch würde mal mit 50Mhz anfangen und dann so 20Mhz Schritte hoch und mit Games auf Stabilität testen, du kannst auch mal den Heaven Benchmark zum testen nehmen möglichst vielseitig halt.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

1500MHz sollte die Karte schon schaffen. Würde ich pauschal mal ausprobieren.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also Core Clock oder Memory Clock? Und irgendwie seh ich gar nicht auf wieviel MHz ich bin, sehe nur wenn ich den Balken verschieb, wieviel ich dazu oder weggenommen hab.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Core Clock.
Du musst halt wissen wie der Standard Takt der GPU ist.
Dann legst du den Schieberegler dann so weit nach recht dass du eben als Beispiel 100MHz mehr Takt hast.
Du kannst problemlos mit 100MHz mehr Takt anfangen und dich dann langsamer hocharbeiten.
Was du erreichen kannst, kann dir natürlich niemand sagen.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok habs mal um 100 MHz hochgeschraubt, GPU-Z zeigt mir das auch an jetzt. GPU Clock von 1178 auf 1278. Memory ist auf 1753 MHz. Kann man Memory Clock auch etwas erhöhen? Und wie gross sollten die Schritte ca sein?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Memory Clock ist eben der Vram. Den kannst du auch erhöhen aber das bringt jetzt nicht so viel.
Ist vergleichbar mit dem RAM vom Rechner. Wenn der etwas schneller ist bringt das nicht viel.
Einen höheren CPU Takt merkst du aber schon.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

um Taktraten und Auslastung usw anzuzeigen würde ich dir GPU-Z empfehlen, du kannst dir übrigens im MSI Afterburner auch Ingame nen Overlay anzeigen lassen über Auslastung und Takt der Grafikkarte oder auch CPU.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ok, hab jetzt mal Core Clock um 150 MHz erhöht und Memory Clock um 200 MHz. Dann hab ich den "Unigine Valley Benchmark" laufen lassen auf Ultra Settings. 

imgur: the simple image sharer

So sieht das Ergebnis aus. Lief alles ohne Grafikfehler, Temperatur stieg nie über 63°C, sank dann sogar wieder während des Tests ab auf 61°C (hab ein paar Durchläufe gemacht). Soll ich einfach mal Core Clock in 50er Schritten hochdrehen? Und würde man theoretisch mehr Core Clock hinbekommen, wenn man dafür den Memory Clock niedriger lässt, oder hat das keinen Zusammenhang?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Das hat keinen Zusammenhang.
Und Stabilität kannst du nur in Games wirklich testen.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Ich seh in diesem Artikel gerade was dazu:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming review - Overclocking The Graphics Card

Unten steht, sie sind von Core 1178 MHZ auf 1328 MHZ (+150) und Memory 7000 MHZ auf 8002 MHZ (+1002). Beim Memory Clock also 1002 MHZ mehr? Kann das sein? Sogar wenn ich in MSI Afterburner den Schieber komplett hochdreh wären nur +1000 MHz drin. Aber ich glaub, ich versteh da was nicht richtig oder?

EDIT: weiter unten im Text steht zwar wieder, sie hätten Memory Clock nur um 500 MHz erhöht.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du musst es ja nicht gleich so auf die Spitze treiben.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

OK ich hab jetzt die Taktraten erhöht und diesen Benchmark nochmal gestartet. Nach einigen Minuten aber fror das Programm ein. Grafikfehler gab es keine. Die Temperatur hab ich konstant überwacht und auch im MSI Afterburner mitloggen lassen. Sie stieg nie über 64°C. Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass ich wohl was an der Voltage ändern muss, da es nicht an der Temperatur liegt. 

imgur: the simple image sharer

Die Voltage-Settings muss ich erst in den Optionen freischalten. Schätze, hier kann man auch einiges kaputt machen, wenn man nicht weiss was man tut? Kennt sich jemand aus damit?


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Spannung würde ich nur dann erhöhen wenn du mehr Erfahrung hast mit dem Übertakten.
Machst du da was falsch ist die Grafikkarte kaputt.
Versuch also erst mal zu ermitteln welcher Takt ohne Spannungseingriff stabil ist.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Also mit Core Clock +150 läuft es ohne Absturz. Würde aber trotzdem gerne mehr erhöhen, da die Temperatur halt nicht über 63°C steigt. Da wären doch noch recht viele Reserven zum Übertakten da. Gibt es einen "sicheren" Bereich, in dem ich die Spannung bewegen könnte?


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Die Temperatur steigt wahrscheinlich nicht weiter da die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt ist und die Grafikkarte so immer lauter wird und nicht heißer.


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Du musst mal schauen ob sich die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöht.


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der Fan Speed bleibt laut GPU-Z auf ~63%, also hat meist ca soviel % wie die Grafikkarte an °C hat. Lauter wird die nicht.


----------



## NuVirus (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

hast mal verglichen wie hoch die ist ohne OC?


----------



## jbjbjb (8. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*



NuVirus schrieb:


> hast mal verglichen wie hoch die ist ohne OC?


 
Ja, genau gleich.

imgur: the simple image sharer hier mit OC während dem Benchmark vorhin


----------



## jbjbjb (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Habs jetzt nochmal länger getestet in Metro Last Light Redux, auf 2560x1440, also recht GPU-lastig. Core Clock hab ich um 199 erhöht, Memory Clock zuerst um ~590 und dann nach ab und zu auftretenden leichten Grafikfehlern auf +550 zurückgedreht und jetzt läuft es komplett problemlos. Habe auch immer GPU-Z mitlaufen lassen um die Temperatur zu loggen, es stieg zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf über 67°C. Ist das normal? Der Core Clock ist jetzt bereits so viel höher als bei der normalen 970, die Gigabyte G1 kommt ja schon von Haus aus mit recht stark übertaktetem Core. Ich setz nochmal 200 rauf und die Karte wird immernoch keine 70°C warm?

Hab dazu jetzt zwei Fragen:

- Wie gesagt, als der Memory Clock höher war, gabs leichte Grafikfehler. Woran liegen die, wenn die Temperatur ja immernoch so niedrig ist unter Last? Hat es was mit der Spannung zu tun?

- Kann ich wohl mit der Core Clock tatsächlich noch höher als +199? Irgendwie scheint es mir ziemlich absurd, dass man da tatsächlich so viel Leistung noch rausholen könnte, ohne dass da was kaputtgeht.. Aber wenn ich mir die Temperatur anschau, gibts da halt echt noch relativ viel Luft nach oben. Oder gibts da noch was anderes zu beachten?


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2014)

*AW: PC für ~1600 Euro*

Der zu hohe RAM Takt erzeugt die Fehler. Das hat mit der Chip Temperatur nichts zu tun. Mehr geht bei den RAM halt nicht.

Die Lüfter halten die Temperatur niedrig. Du hast schon sehr hohe Werte. Sieht gut aus.
Musst halt schauen was geht. Wenns nicht reicht schmiert die Karte ab und du kriegst die Meldung dass der Treiber zurück gesetzt wurde. 
Aber mit Vorsicht.


----------

